# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Parecidos Razonables

## Patrick I. O'Malley

Eidan... ¿Personaje de 'Mujeres Desesperadas?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ya le gustaría hacer de doble en las escenas de cama con la Longoria.... ¿eh?

----------


## MANU_222

Ohhhh! mira que son parecidos en verdad!!!
Con todo respeto eh!  :Lol:   :Lol:  
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Dow

jajajajjaja eidaaaan jajajajaja qué caña tio, vas a ser famoso y todo, ya que dices que no lo serás nunca por la magia, pues lo serás por la serie esa, no sabía yo que eras actor...

----------


## magomago

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Increible , ayer estuve viendo un episodio de mujeres desesperadas y os juro que pense lo mismo,este tio es identico a uno del foro.

----------


## ExTrEm0

jajajaja xD ahora faltan las ingeniosas respuestas de Ignoto y el propio Eidan

----------


## Ella

yo cuando vi por 1º vez una foto de pepe carroll pensaba que era ese colaborar de ana rosa quintana que en un principio cantaba en la orquesta del programa e incluso ha sacado un disco,solo que no se su nombre y no he podido encontrar su foto en el google

----------


## Damael

Desde esta mañana intentaba recordar el nombre "Quimi" el novio de Valle en la escuela de esa serie que creo era Compañeros. Bueno, ¿no se parecen Quimi y Dow?

Edito para poner las fotos de Dow y Hortelano"Quimi"

----------


## zarkov

Yo, si hubiera tenido intención de poner la foto en vez de el avatar...

*Ni de coña. Menudo riesgo*

----------


## STANDmj

> yo cuando vi por 1º vez una foto de pepe carroll pensaba que era ese colaborar de ana rosa quintana que en un principio cantaba en la orquesta del programa e incluso ha sacado un disco,solo que no se su nombre y no he podido encontrar su foto en el google


Antonio Hidalgo vs. Pepe Carrol



Saludos  :D

----------


## BITTOR

A quien se os parece Luis Merlo :Confused: ??

----------


## Damael

Ahí va otro parecido casi razonable  :P

----------


## eidanyoson

Mira que les dije que me maquillaran un poco más, que si no se iban a dar cuenta de que era español, que por aquí ya soy famosillo con la magia y me reconocería alguien... (más quisiera jejeje   :Lol:  )

----------


## ExTrEm0

> A quien se os parece Luis Merlo??


A roberto G?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

A ver que os parece este...

Frusciante, guitarra de los Red Hot, y nuestro Dow.

----------


## Ella

> A quien se os parece Luis Merlo??


a mi me suena mas a carlos-magic   :Lol:  
ey, jacin a messi, jajaja, 100% comprobado
ignoto en el avatar sale con cara de superheroe, la 1º vez que lo vi me recordo a una "abuela araña" (por asi llamarla) que salia en spiderman, creo que cuando descubre que "meri yein" era clon...pero tampoco se si se parece en verdad a ella.

----------


## STANDmj

Pues a mí a uno que me recuerda un montón a otro personaje...

Ignoto



Vs.

Mestro Reverendo  :Lol:  



(No te enfades Ignoto!   :Wink:  )

----------


## Ella

copperfield a otro mago que no recuerdo el nombre, el cual por cierto se parece bastante a felipe.

----------


## Ella

esta web al subir tu foto te encuentra parecidos con personajes famosos:
http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Company...ecognition.php

----------


## Ella

muchas veces he visto en los zapping a alguien haciendo un siempre 6, siempr ehe tenido la duda si era un mago o este personaje de la tele (perdonad pero yo para los nombres soy lo peor):

----------


## Dow

¬.¬


el de los red hot, mola, pero kimi... me has llamado ídolo juvenil xD duele, duele, ese ha sido Dios, quien te ha dado la idea, por malo...


voy a ponerme a buscar a mala leche  :evil:  xD

----------


## ExTrEm0

A ver a quién se os parece esta mujer...

----------


## Ella

pues...extremo como no sea a ines de nada x aqui...a mi no se me parece

----------


## ExTrEm0

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

SE PARECE A TIIII!!!!!!!!! Y no soy el único que lo piensa jijiji

----------


## Vicente

Que va, no se parece a ella ni de co*a jaja  :shock:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Po a mi si se me parece y eso es lo que importa xDDDD

----------


## Felipe

¡Qué va! ¡No se parece! Ella es mucho más... mucho más... mucho más... no sé cómo decirlo.

----------


## Ella

> ¡Qué va! ¡No se parece! Ella es mucho más... mucho más... mucho más... no sé cómo decirlo.


asi es...
luego os pondre fotos con pelo corto y largo...sinceramente soy mucho mas guapa y no porque sea yo..es que es la realidad

----------


## si66

A ver, primero sin ofender obvio.
Segun la foto del avatar, para mi RobertG es igual a Marcelo Bielsa (ex DT de la seleccion Argentina)

----------


## Ella

> Po a mi si se me parece y eso es lo que importa xDDDD


ya me diras a ver si me parezco o no...aqui un collage, dedicado a todos mis fans

----------


## Goreneko

aaahhh... Ella... cuantas fotos!! ¿por que no has puesto la del bikini?

te veo mas parecido con Ines...

----------


## Ella

> te veo mas parecido con Ines...


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
"muy clarito, muy clarito..." no,no...ella tiene cara de andaluza, yo de encanto latino   :Lol:

----------


## Felipe

> ya me diras a ver si me parezco o no...aqui un collage, dedicado a todos mis fans


No has puesto las mejores.

----------


## Felipe

> copperfield a otro mago que no recuerdo el nombre, el cual por cierto se parece bastante a felipe.


¡Qué más quisiera!

----------


## ExTrEm0

Ella en mi opinion te pareces a ella pero en la foto que tienes en el avatar. Pero bueno, tamopoco es pa ponerse asi xD

----------


## Goreneko

> "muy clarito, muy clarito..."


Yo te imagino mas bien con lo de "las puedes tocar, las puedes tocar, cogelas..."  :evil:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

Examíname si quieres!

----------


## Dow

yo como siempre soy el más guai y no veo las fotos de Ella, snif  :-(

----------


## jacin

yo tampoco veo las fotos de Ella... :-(

----------


## Ella

ya no estan... :twisted:

----------


## Dow

no, Ella no se parece a esa actriz, demostrado en esa nueva foto...  no hay nadie como Ella! jiji xD

----------


## Patito

> ya no estan... :twisted:


No me extraña que las hayas quitado... Con la de buitres que hay por aquí, esperando pillar cacho...  :roll: 

Panda de salidos... No se os ocurren otros piropos y alabanzas para una de las pocas damas que hay por aquí?!?

----------


## Dow

> ... Con la de buitres que hay por aquí, esperando pillar cacho...  :roll: 
> 
> Panda de salidos... No se os ocurren otros piropos y alabanzas para una de las pocas damas que hay por aquí?!?



boin boin boin


es otra forma de ser buitre, y es siendo caballeroso y amable y tal jiji

aprended, foreros, de patito

----------


## jacin

Y que me decis de este parecido,jejejeje


       8-)

----------


## Dramagic

Ella, el mago que dices que se parece a Copperfield no es ni mas ni menos que el gran Carlos Vaquera. Y en persona no se parece tanto a Copperfield ni Copperfield a él.

----------


## brujilla

ke wenos!! me encantan los parecidos razonables

----------


## Dow

tengo uno tengo uno tengo uno!

Dani Orama y Criss Angel jiji

----------


## eidanyoson

Zhoraida, te toca...  :D

----------


## Dorado84

A ver que os parece este parecido razonable:

----------


## Platiquini

Je, je. Muy bueno ese parecido razonable.  :D

----------


## zarkov

¿Y entre Vielba y Nadal?

----------


## Platiquini

Otro buenísimo, je, je. A ver quién es el guapo que me encuentra un parecido razonable.   :Smile1:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vamos a ver Ruso... ¿Tu por qué crees que el aprecido de Vielba y Nadal no se había puesto antes?...... 

Ains.........

Si la foto es de Vielba yo soy el arzobispo de Canterbury.

----------


## zarkov

¡Que inocentón soy, eminencia!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ego te absolvo a peccatis tuis in nomine Patris et Filii et Spiritus Sancti.

Amen

----------


## Vielba

Después de suscitar la polémica me explico, el parecido si es razonable de hecho me han confundido alguna vez con el (aunque yo creo que no es para tanto), la foto efectivamente es de Rafa Nadal no mía (creo que eso está claro) pero pondré yo mismo una foto mía para que compareis. Un saludo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ya estás tardando..... ENGAÑADOR  :evil: 

Pero no soy rencoroso: Ego te absolvo a peccatis tuis in nomine Patris et Filii et Spiritus Sancti. 

Amen 

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Venga, que se vea el parecido  :shock:

----------


## Azran

Goreneko VS Sergio OT 2005

----------


## Vielba

Para deleite de O'Malley...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Kermit y MOM.

----------


## Dow

jajajajajajjaja bravo 3D, bravo xD

----------


## juanete

3D, encontraste el parecido mas parecido, buen trabajo  :Lol:   jajajajaja  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Me siento honrado, 3D. Quitero que conste en acta que yo me crié con Ábrete Sésamo (que es como se llamaba Barrio Sésamo allá por 1975...). Aquel maravilloso programa semanal que se emitía en lo que se llamaba Programación de la tarde (Cortaban la emisión de 4 a 6). Recuerdo que los lunes iba seguido de la serie 'Mundo Indómito' (sobre animales) y de los dibujos de Vikie el Vikingo... 

He dirigido y presentado un programa de radio durante 20 años así que el bueno de Gustavo no puede ser otra cosa más que mi ídolo como reportero.

Qué tiempos aquellos......  :Wink:

----------


## DaniOrama

Que bueno, el de Gustavo y O´Malley... el mejor sin duda... Ignoto me recuerda o a Reverendo o a Magneto de la peli de X-Men con gafas de sol... (bueno, vale que ignoto es más joven, pero dadle tiempo al tiempo...)

----------


## Ledes

DaniOrama ¿Te refieres a esto?

----------


## Ledes

Por mi parte esto lo veo más parecido:
Patito vs. El sevilla de los mojinos escozios.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Esto no es un parecido razonable, es que es él en persona, sino mirar la secuencia de las fotos, las cartas le delatan.

MJJMARCOS VS DR. OTTO OCTAVIUS (Alfred Molina)

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Michael Shumachr y "Michael Díaz". Si hasta se llaman igual!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¡Vaya par de buenos ejemplos! (Muy currado el de Alfred y MJJM...)

----------


## ignoto

Si supieráis que Franuse tiene la manía (y casi convenció al resto del CIVAC) de llamarme Magneto...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> 'supieráis'


Esa tilde.....

----------


## ignoto

*Súpíéráís.*

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Así está mejor.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿La tilde de la primera "i" no es abierto?

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Michael Shumachr y "Michael Díaz". Si hasta se llaman igual!


3_de_diamantes, eres un crack!!!

Solo espero que te oiga Ferrari y me pongan de piloto de pruebas!!!

Un saludo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Mientras a mi me toque un 5% me conformo .... pido poco ... pero un 5% de un millonada, es ... es mucho.

Este tio, en un carrera gana más que nosotros juntos en toda nuestra vida.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Desde aqui te confirmo que si me llaman de Ferrari, tienes mi palabra de honor de que te cedo no el 5% sino el 10%.

Un abrazo.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡¡¡¡Quietos paraos!!!!

 Como representante legal del señor cacofónico (3dd) me agencio el 9% de su 10%. Y punto y "sacabao"...




 ¿Que es un espermatozoide con maletas?...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
    Un representante de co**nes  :D (tenía que ponerlo, tenía que ponerlo)

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Tio ... eidan ....

Abusas más que el representante de Cañita Brava, que se le quedaba el 85%

----------


## ARENA

Aqui va otro parecido y no precisamente fisico.

IGNOTO


DR. HOUSE

----------


## zarkov

Que acertado.
Y no precisamente en lo físico.   :Wink:

----------


## eidanyoson

Este es Curtis Amstrong. Así no lo conocerá nadie.
 Pero si os digo que es Ref Viola de la serie Luz de Luna (ya tiene años) a lo mejor sí. En esta fotico igualico, igualico, que Eidan (usease yo)

----------


## salvaje

Aquí Ignoto hablando desde un clon por problemas "folmáticos"

¿Quien es ese Dr. House?

Me habéis picado la curiosidad, malvados.

----------


## Ledes

Salvaje, el Dr.House es el protagonista de una serie de cuatro titulada house.


Aquí te dejo un enlace para que tengas más información:

http://www.cuatro.com/house/



Espero haberte servido de algo y hasta otra.

----------


## ARENA

Salvaje :Eres Ignoto de verdad ? 
si no esta prohibido hacerse pasar por otro usuario y tendrian que expulsarte.

----------


## eidanyoson

Expulsados los dos, Ignoto y Salvaje. Son las normas, o ¿es que no te has leído las normas del foro?   :Lol:

----------


## Dow

mago pablete sabe de eso... jiji que mire Ella a ver si le pilla

----------


## Dow

panoramix y extremo... un aire hay, lo se yo que he visto a extremo por la cam... grgrgr

----------


## ExTrEm0

¿A quien se parece este personaje? No puedo dar pistas...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

jejeje, Extremo .. te veo a venir .... no se no se ....

Yo pongo otro que hace mucho que tengo, pero me daba un poco de cosa ponerlo.

Ledes y Gregor Fucka.

----------


## Zurraspas

Pues mira a quien me he encontrado

----------


## Zurraspas

Ya te encontré uno Marcos

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Lo que ha dicho ..... uiii ....

----------


## Zurraspas

y otro para Marcos

----------


## Zurraspas

Que conste que esto es solo puro entretenimiento y aceptaré todos ruegos y comparaciones   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Jajaja qué fuerte el de Dueñas    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Voy a dar un poco de caña ...

Creo que no hacen falta presentaciones.

----------


## ExTrEm0

3D y Gasol

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

:evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

¡¡¡Me copió la barba!!! La primera vez que alguien me dijo que me parecia ... grrr.... me afeité, que estoy más guapo. Pero me da tanta pereza que en fin, siempre llevo barba. (Por cierto ahora voy rapado, he perdido atractivo erótico, pero he ganado virilidad ...).

----------


## ExTrEm0

A ver si me pongo una foto más de cerca que ahí casi no se me ve

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Prepárate  :P

----------


## Ella

> Pues mira a quien me he encontrado


no es por nada, pero edie me recuerda mas a omaller, antes tenia una foto de 1º plano y es clavadito

----------


## Platiquini

Ja, jajjjjj. Ya era hora de que me encontraseis un parecido. Pero no es muy razonable. Yo no soy tan corpulento ni tan feo como Dueñas.  :D

----------


## ExTrEm0

Ya cambié mi foto, ahora... ¡¡¡a buscar cabr****!!!  (Léase los asteriscos como la onomatopeya de un pitido)

----------


## si66

extremo - blaine

----------


## zarkov

Tooooma comparación.

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Si66, estás en mi lista de cosas por hacer antes de morir. Te muestro dicha lista:

      - Escupir a Blaine
      - Quitarle el sombrero a O'Malley en medio de una actuación
      - Hacérmelo con la Pataky y Liv Teylor
      - Matar a Bush
      - Matar a SI66

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## si66

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA, no te me vas a ofender, pero si es una linda comparacion.
jajaja, es una broma.

Aunque era conciente que podia molestar, pero es broma.  :Wink:

----------


## Azran

jajajjaajjaa dios no puedo parar de reir . DAVID BLAINE!!!!

----------


## Patito

> Por mi parte esto lo veo más parecido:
> Patito vs. El sevilla de los mojinos escozios.


Cagonlaleche!! Vengo de vacaciones y me encuentro con esto...  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Espera, que como te encuentre algo...

Por cierto, no nos parecemos en nada el Sevilla y yo: él es mucho más guapo y yo más esbelto...  :Lol:  

Un saludo!

----------


## Patito

Por cierto, a ver qué os parece éste:
Yo creo que un aire sí que tiene...

----------


## ExTrEm0

Más quisiera... más quisiera tener Vin Diesel mis músculos y mi estilazo.

Pero bueno, ¿qué he hecho yo? "Sus vais" a enterar!!!!

----------


## Patito

Hala, aquí tenéis otro!

----------


## ExTrEm0

Me vengaré de todos!!! Empiezo por Ignoto

----------


## ExTrEm0

O'malley, ya sabemos de donde sacaste el sombrero.

----------


## Patito

No, yo creo que ya lo llevaba puesto bastante tiempo:
(Con esta, si no me mata, poco faltará...)

----------


## Patito

Hale, y una para Ledes!
Vendettaaaaaaaa!!!!

----------


## Patito

Y otra para Zarkov...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Jajajajajaja, pero que cabrones!!!

El de Extremo-Blaine-Diesel buenisimo.

Pero el de el ruso y Marianico el corto genial!!

----------


## zarkov

MAMÓN :evil:  :evil:

Pero yo sonrío y el Mariano llora.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

(¡Dios mio, he creado un monstruo! ¡Quién me mandaría a mí empezar este topic!  )


*Extremo:* No quisiera faltar al respeto a tus parientes más cercanos así que, con moderación y buen rollito, voy a hacerte una sugerencia: Vete al guano. Vé directamente, sin pasar por la casilla de salida y sin cobrar las 20.000 pesetas. (Muy digno, yo)

(Conste que lo que más me 'foe' es que me hayas comparado con un Inglés grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  )

*Patito:* Lo tuyo no tiene nombre. Ya sé que te gustan las aves (no hay más que ver tu nick) pero eso ha sido un golpe bajo. Prepárate porque cuando te vea te voy a dar mil mordiscos en los tobillos. (Y como me cabrees mucho me llevo la escalera para llegar a darte en la barriga, que lo sepas).Aunque, mejor mirado, con la carcajada que he soltado con el Ruso y el Marianico creo que te perdono la vida y tal....   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zarkov

Ya estamos con la chacota y el cachondeo.
Patito, no te lo perdono. Le has dado al irlandés argumentos para descoj...narse de mí.

Por cierto ¿la boina se lleva con pitorro o hay que capala? De todos modos entre usar boina y llevar un champiñón en la cabeza...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Patito, no te lo perdono. Le has dado al irlandés argumentos para descoj...narse de mí.


¡Bah! Como si no hubiera suficientes.... Y no disimules, sabemos que esas marcas de la frente son la rosca para la boina, que las traes de nacimiento.

----------


## zarkov

Y éste ¿qué tal?

----------


## zarkov

> Más quisiera... más quisiera tener Vin Diesel mis músculos y mi estilazo.


¿Algo así?

----------


## Zurraspas

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   estaba todavia durmiendo y me habeis despertado jajaaja que bueno lo de O'Malley con el principe Carlos  :D  :D  :D 

3D buena esa de Espinete   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:  

Y la de Blaine jejeje no puedo

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> : jajaaja que bueno lo de O'Malley con el principe Carlos  :D  :D  :D


¡Calla Judas!

----------


## zarkov

Al final me he animado.

----------


## Damael

Es que la chistera............

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

*Ruso y Damael*

No comment. 









JUASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!  !!!!!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Zurraspas

Que bueno O'Malley el abuelo de todos  :twisted:

----------


## Zurraspas

Os vais de vacaciones juntos y no decis nada de nada hay que ver (con extremo no hay parecido pero es que no veía a otro)

----------


## Patito

> Y éste ¿qué tal?


Ruso, ya sé que ha sido un golpe duro para tí, tovarich, pero el intento desesperado en buscarme un doble.... Va, que puedes hacerlo mejor (que el voll damm ese y yo no nos parecemos ni en el blanco de los ojos!)  :Lol:  

Un saludo!

----------


## ign

¡Qué bueno lo de Zarkov y Marianico! Si quieres, te presto la boina que llevo en mi foto  :D .
Pero todos los parecidos de O'Malley y el "Extremo - Blaine" no tienen precio   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .

----------


## zarkov

Te he descubierto  :x  :x  :x

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¡OTIA! ¡Este es de 10! (Ver página anterior)

----------


## Patito

Ruso, ahí le has dao! Muy bueno!!!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Por cierto, Ign, te lo has ganado:

----------


## Zurraspas

O'Malley mira que da juego la chistera

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ñeñeñeñeñeñe

----------


## Marco Antonio

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJJAJAJAJ  AJAJAJA
BUENÍSIMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAA

Vaya dos últimas páginas del post. esto debería de estar como post-it en el foro.
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Nachopz y Santi Millán

----------


## ign

¡JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA! ¡Qué bueno lo de Frodo!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
¿Se pueden puntuar los parecidos? Yo le doy un 10 al que ha hecho Zarkov de Patito y su primo Resines, jeje.
A ver si me animo yo y encuentro algún parecido.

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno, como O´má me tiene aprecio y yo también le hago un regalito de varios parecidos según aspectos reflejados en el foro:

----------


## eidanyoson

Y antes de que me respondas cualquier cosa y por si acaso  :D  :D   :Lol:  :

----------


## Azran

O'ma + Patito  = .................

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

He de reconocer Eidan, que te lo has currado.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Muy bueno lo tuyo Azran.


(Quién fue el 'chalao' que dijo que no teníamos buen humor....)

----------


## zarkov

> Ruso, ahí le has dao! Muy bueno!!!!!


Sí, sí. Pero por lo que he leído creo que te voy ganando. A lo mejor eres de los que no les gusta perder, pero a lo mejor me equivoco.

Búscame un parecido RAZONABLE.

Si es que puedes  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## Patito

Azran, procura que no te encuentre ninguno! Mira que "arrejuntarme" con O'Malley!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   De verdad, muy bueno!

Ruso, me da igual perder que no, lo importante es echarme unas risas! De todos modos, si lo deseas, te voy a buscar más parecidos (aunque tendrás que reconocer que el de Marianico ha sido bueno...).

Un saludo!!

----------


## Némesis

Por favor, Markos, no te enfades

----------


## Zurraspas

Uno para ti Nemesis

Aunque la chistera.......

----------


## Zurraspas

Marco Antonio no te lo tomes a mal pero es que....

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

JUASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  

A ver quién es el guapo que supera eso!!!!!!!!!




Venga, que hace mucho que sólo me río y no contribuyo.

----------


## mago alber

jajajaja, no había visto antes este post jajajaaj, oú que pechá reir compadre! jajaja a ver si busco unos parecidos por aquí! jajaja

----------


## Damael

Algo es algo, es que ya está la cosa difícil para encontrar algo nuevo.

----------


## magomago

Enhorabuena Damael,es clavadito,clavadito,yo cada vez que lo veo digo....... este tio ha salido de The Matrix,es el elegido......

----------


## Marco Antonio

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA, Insuperable lo de Pocino, esa comparación pasará a la historia....   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ruso.... todo le llega a quien sabe esperar.... prepárate.... jajajajajajaja

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

A ver este .... (Que conste que no va con malicia).

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Dí que sí 3D: Mrs. Potato y Brujilla, dos personajes entrañables.... (Y con grandes pendientes   :Lol:  )

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Sí

----------


## ExTrEm0

Buff lo de Mortadelo es insuperable jajajaja

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

No he encontrado la mejor foto de Mr T, pero bueno... por lo menos que haya alegría.

----------


## Zurraspas

Señora Patata jajajaja que bueno

----------


## Patito

> No he encontrado la mejor foto de Mr T, pero bueno... por lo menos que haya alegría.


Ya sabía yo que lo de Rockefeller traería consecuencias...

Bueno, ya que estamos, vamos a seguir con las chisteras:

----------


## Xavi-Z

Que fuerte es este hilo...... 


Sobre todo lo de Extremo....


Que Extremo es Blaine... Dios!!!!!!!

Es Blaine!!!!!

Es Blaine!!!!!


Falso, mentiroso, chupóctero, no vas a cumplir los 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Infiltrado!

Es Blaine! Es Blaine!

Que fuerte lo de Marcos y Dueñas. Veras cuando lo vea Marcos.

----------


## Némesis

> Que fuerte lo de Marcos y Dueñas. Veras cuando lo vea Marcos.


No es dueñas. Es "friker" Jiménez. Por cierto, Xavi-Z, como curiosidad te diré que yo también nací un 30 de junio.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Voy a confesarlo todo, veo que no tengo escapatoria. Blaine no soy yo, Blaine es... mi padre!!!  Lo único es que cuando se dio cuenta de que su hijo de 4 años hacía mejor magia que él, me dejó en una cuna en la puerta de una casa, tocó y se fue "volando". Así es mi triste historia, espero que guardéis el secreto, no quiero hacerlo público o mi prestigio como mago se irá a la mi****.

----------


## si66

a VER...

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Mirando en internet lo vi a Duke ¿qué hacía con ese gorro?

----------


## Xavi-Z

Bueno, aquí voy con una tanda de parecidos razonables de famosos sacados de la red:

Un clásico:


Edith Salazar (profesora de OT) y Fiona la princesa de Shrek:


Alexis Valdés (actor) con Ricardo Olivera (jugador de fútbol):


Bush y Maquiavelo:


Rafa Nadal con Josh Hartnett:


Rossy de Palma con Marilyn Manson:


Lorenzo Sanz y el Mafioso de los Simpson:


Y en el Madrid teniamos al clon de Krusty el payaso:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Sí sí, este Duke te lo puedes encontrar en cualquier lado, incluso, en el futuro.

----------


## Ella

ya me preguntaba yo porque xavi me parecia tan conocido con su nueva foto...quien es yago quien es xavi??

----------


## Marco Antonio

Esto parece la guerra de los CLONES, donde vamos a ir a parar!!!

----------


## Ella

y que me decis de mario y mariano??

----------


## DarkHairy

MMMMMM.....

----------


## DarkHairy



----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

AAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OO

¡QUIETOS TODOS!

Este es MI TOPIC y mando yo, así que ya esáis quitando los parecidos razonables que NO impliquen a gente del foro. Ya sabemos que de famosos hay miles, pero este es sólo para foreros. ¿Alguno de esos famosos ha escrito más de 50 mensajes con contenido en el foro? ¿No? ¡Pues PUERTA!

Por cierto, la tripleta de SI66 es genial.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Así que, retomando el hilo original, ahí va una carga de profundidad dedicada a nuestro 'Barandanführer'

Mariano Vs el cantante Manzanita

----------


## Marco Antonio

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA, Mariano es Manzanita visto a traves de la mirilla de una puerta.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Toc-Toc. 
¿quien es?
Manzanita que viene a comer....
Abre la muralla.....
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿quien es?
> Manzanita que viene a comer....
> Abre la muralla.....


¡Yunamierda! ¡Que se lo zampa todo! (No hay mas que ver cómo se ha puesto Sosaman)

----------


## zarkov

Que mamones.
Estoy aquí de vacaciones con una nécora en las manos y unos vinos y me he atragantado.

¡qué buenos!

Saludos a todos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Esto le pasa a Ella por cambiar la foto. Mira cómo te pareces a este ACTOR (sí, chico jejejejejejjeje):

----------


## Ella

jaja,a solo en el moreno, que la nariz y los mofletes....seguid intentandolo, a alguien me parecere, jejej   :Lol:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Ahora que lo dices .. quízás a Rafa Nadal ...

----------


## Ella

> Ahora que lo dices .. quízás a Rafa Nadal ...


me niego rotundamente...

----------


## Zurraspas

Si el de Marco Antonio os pareció bueno... jeje estoy en busca de una foto que también es muy buena, yo diría que es él. 

Va para Jeff

Edito este post para decir que no encuentro la foto, mañana me fijare en el presentador del programa, si, si es un presentador e intentare buscar su nombre y su foto sino pues lo dire aunque decirlo pierde la gracia

----------


## eidanyoson

No te preocupes Ella es normal. Eres morena pues todos los morenos/as se te parecen. Yo tengo perilla y opnen todo lo que tiene perilla como si se me pareciera (y no se parecen nada de nada de nada).

----------


## eidanyoson

Sólo regular. Más quisieras tú Goreneko:

----------


## Goreneko

más quisiera él ¬¬
mis ojos son más bonitos ^^

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Con esa caca en la frente, parecen el malo de Solo en Casa cuando le marcan la cara con una plancha, o el mismisimo Gorbachov.

----------


## eidanyoson

Aquí no se salva nadie jejeje:

----------


## Némesis

POR FAVOOOOOR NOOOOOOO!!!!!
LO QUE SEA MENOS ESOOOOOOOO!!!!!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Eidan, cámbiala inmediatamente por una de Giuly

----------


## Sabrina

JUAJUAJUAJUA!!!!  

Que no puedo parar de reir!!!

Lo de Raúl es demasiao jajaja (sin ánimo de ofender nemesis, es más el atrevimiento de poner el parecido que el parecido en sí mismo).

Que frikis... jajajaja!!!!

----------


## Némesis

Uy uy..Mañana en la cena ya veremos quién se ríe...
 :Wink:

----------


## Sabrina

Ella no te preocupes, los tíos no saben apreciar la belleza... son así de brutos. Mira que decir que te pareces a rafa nadal!!! 

Ah, para mi Gore se parece a Naim Thomas jajajaja

Y nemesis al actor cary elwess (pirata robert's de la pelicula "la princesa prometida") en moreno jajaja

----------


## eidanyoson

Sabrina, Dices que ests dos se parecen? Pensaba que las mujeres tenías mejor sentido de la fisionomía... que mal, que mal... 8-)

----------


## Némesis

Eidan, lo ha dicho porque me encuentra guapo...   :Oops:

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo creo que mas bien ni te encuentra jijijijijijijiji...

 (¿no te has mosqueado no?  8) )

 Sabrina no se atreve a poner una foto donde se la vea mejor, porque sabe que si no....

----------


## Némesis

Eidan, para que veas lo "mosqueado" que estoy, aquí tienes una "autoparodia":

----------


## Jeff

Ya que esta de moda el tema de "como tratar a los novatos o a los veteranos, aqui me meto con unos (en el mejor de los sentidos, no quiero que se molesten conmigo), recuerden que es solo para reir (como dice Sabrina) y hacer reir es algo muy serio!.
Saludos

La que se va a liar cuando vuelva de vacaciones O'Malley!
Me van a bannear, triturar, deseredar, desaparecer al mas puro estilo de la mafia: cemento y al agua!

----------


## Jesus el mago

Nemesis, yo mas bien te veo un parecido a LUISMI (Manuel Feijóo Aragón)el personaje de la serie compañeros, que por cierto en la serie comentaba que era aficionado a la magia, lo que no se si en la realidad también.

Fijate

----------


## Goreneko

Cualquier animal, cualquier alimaña, pero un triunfito no, por favoooor!!

Y no es una caca en la frente, es la concentración ^^ xDxD

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¡¡¡ignoto le ha robado la birra a O'Malley!!!

Patito no es tan grande como parece, jejeje.

Y .. ¿Porque soy el único que va vestido?

Ai ai ai .... Jeff a mi me recuerdas a Leonard Cohen (de joven), pero no encuentro ninguna foto suya con pelo largo.

----------


## Jeff

Pfff... me salve!

----------


## Jesus el mago

Y tu Jeff... hummm en la foto avatar me recuerdaaaaaa, no se si aaaaaaa...........asi a lo lejooooooos , asi. a Vallarino.

Mirad entornando los ojos.

----------


## lop1

Tenia razon 3D :D :
Jeff / Leonard cohen (lastima que tenga arrugada la cara al estar cantando...)

----------


## Jesus el mago

Hacia tiempo que no me lo pasaba en grande, vaya tarde que estoy pasando y eso que todavía no estoy de vacaciones.... ahora te toca a ti eidanyoson... tu te pareces a....................... aaaaaaaaaaaaaa... toma claro así de lejos a Bud Spencer, cuando era joven... siento no encontrar una foto mejor... ahí va.

----------


## ramonu

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
As dado en el clavo... Igualitos igualitos, sí señor... xD


p.d.: os propongo que despues de poner todos los parecidos, votáramos para ver cuál se parece más, ¿no?  :Wink1:

----------


## Jesus el mago

Y tu 3 de diamantes... jejejej hacia tiempo que lo estaba pensando asi de sopenton.....jejejje al comandante Che Guevara... a que si.


Hoy me parto de risa ... por dios que tarde llevamos¡¡ :P

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pues mira ... tu ...

Bueno ... ni de coña, pero era por devolvertela...

Bueno, le corte de pelo y las orejas ... un poco si, jeje!

----------


## Jesus el mago

jijijijijijij.... perdona 3 de diamantes, normalmente suelo ser mas serio... pero hoy tengo el día tonto... si ha alguien ofendo... lo siento, que me lo diga y lo borro enseguida .. no es mi intención ofende.... por cierto.. yo no estoy tan gordo¡¡ .. y además soy mas alto y mas guapo que Chavez..
pero tienes razon ... las orejas..tiooo tan clavas.

----------


## Jesus el mago

ramonu.. tienes razon y al ganador que mas parecido haya encontrado le regalamos algo... un globo... un pato... yo que se algo.

----------


## Zurraspas

Bueno losiento pero no he podido encontrar la foto para el parecido de Jeff.

Jeff es.....



























El colaborador de cifras y letras, que entiende mucho de literatura   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Némesis

Espera, espera, que tengo una que te gustará

----------


## Jesus el mago

Nemesis ¿Quien es este? me suena un monton.


Tiene algun parecido... aunque un monton mas viejo que yo.. ¿NO?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Es José Luis Garci. Muy bueno Nemesis!

----------


## Jesus el mago

A si el critico de cine... gracias 3 diamantes.

----------


## eidanyoson

Me habeis descubieto como Bud Espencer. Como no gane en parecidos os suelto una de mamporros junto con Solitude que se pone la foto en el avatar de Terence Hill que lo sus vais a flipar :D .

 Jeff tb se da un aire a Robert de Niro. A ver si lo encuentro.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Y al que tiraba los cuchillos en el juego de la oca, creo que era italiano .... (pero ni idea de como se llama).

----------


## Sabrina

JAAAAAAAJAJAJAJA

Me mueroo de la risaaaa!!

Por cierto, eidan, yo creo que nemesis es indiscutiblemente igualito al pirata roberts!!!  :twisted:  PONLE UN ANTIFAZ JAJAJAJA

¿Como adjunto fotos? Tengo ganas de reírme!!!

PD: la foto es suficientemente clara para sacarme parecidos. o es que os da miedo? jajajajaaj

----------


## Jesus el mago

Sabrina, para adjuntar fotos solo tienes que pulsar "Agregar adjuntos" que tienes cuando vas a publicar una respuesta

----------


## ExTrEm0

Joder tío, esta misma noche iba a poner al Garci también jajaja. Buenísimo

----------


## si66

Es Igual!!!!!

----------


## Jesus el mago

Vale  hasta yo mismo lo renocozco...  aunque yo siempre pense que era igual a Brad Pit, pero mas alto y mas guapo, en fin, he descubierto que hay mucha envidia por aqui...ejjejejejjejej.

DE TODAS FORMAS YO SOY MUCHO MAS JOVEN Y GUAPO QUE EL GARCI, LECHE.  :evil:

----------


## 2 de trebol

ehh yo tambien quiero un parecido razonable!!!! que tambien soy del foro y tengo mas de 50 mensages!!! quiero un parecidoooooooooooooo

no habia leido este post aun, no se por que no entro mas a menudo en el cambalache.... si es que... lo que hay aqui no esta en ningun lao... el mejor de los mejores... gustavo vs MOM y bud vs eidan

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Como que el mío es de los mejores?  :x 

 Te la has ganado 2t. En cuanto pase el finde te vas a enterar  :D

 Y evidentemente Sabrina tu foto NO es suficientemente clara, proque lo que mas se parece es la foto de una sardina en escabeche. Pero claro, eso no vale tiene que ser personas. Así que sube una foto mejor y verás... jejejejejeje

----------


## ign

Si a O'Malley le quitamos la chistera y le dejamos un poco más de barba...

----------


## ign

Perdona Eidan...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Jeje, ya que 2T lo pide ... yo le digo lo mismo de siempr, que la primera vez que lo vi, vi la viva imagen del vevndedor de comics de los simpsons.

Por aquel entonces 2T llevaba cola ... que tiempos aquellos ...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Sergi Buka vs Manel Vicenç

Desde que se caso que no se ha sabido más de él ...

----------


## Dow

ign y alex, de la película "la naranja mecánica", que no? jua jua jua

----------


## 2 de trebol

hmmm tendre que renovar la foto... esta la tengo por que salgo guapo (me gusto a mi mismo que pasa!!!) ya pondre una foto algo mas "actual" en la que tambien saldre guapo por supuesto jajajaj

----------


## Sabrina

Bueno, como no hay manera de reducir la foto en el cuadrito y que no parezca una anchoa, como dice eidan, os la adjunto.

Un saludo a nemesis, 2t, 3d, robin, magic aaron y dante: la quedada estuvo muy bien, me lo pase "teta"! Que risas eh...

----------


## Sabrina

hala. me pasao de grande 


 :Oops:

----------


## ExTrEm0

No es por peloteo ni por intento de ligar ni mucho menos pero... se da un aire.

----------


## Ella

nuestro amigo DREAIGON a LUIS MIGUEL:

----------


## Ella

pujoman a jimenez

----------


## Mr Poza

Aporto un par de parecidos. El famoso en cuestion es el mismo, pero los agraciados foreros no. Un saludo!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Qué dices que fumas?  :?: 

Bueno va ...

----------


## Sabrina

vaya Extremo!  todo un detalle por tu parte,   :Oops:   ya me gustaría a mi tener esos ojitos azules...

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Hablando de Elsa Pataki...

Habeís visto la publicidad que hace en los carteles de los helados Frigo o Camy o yo que se :Confused: ?

Pues esta a tamaño real!!!! Vamos que es la prima de Willow!!!

Me quedo con Sabrina, mucho mas real, aun sin ojos azules.
Y SI, es peloteo. Y SI, es ligue.   :Oops:  

Un saludo para todos.

----------


## ign

Ella, ¿nunca has estado en las montañas suizas?

----------


## Ella

nada, nada...no podeis hayar un parecido razonable aceptable, jejejeje
a lo mejor no favorece la foto porque salgo muy morena, os pondre otra.

cual quereis de avatar? y ya no vale decir que parezco un beatle porque e ha crecido el pelo...tengo una foto con la bateria en plan ringo..  :Lol:

----------


## eidanyoson

Para Sabrina un mini parecido con la actriz Hayden Panettiere, aunque en castaño, y con ojos marrones.

----------


## ign

Ella, si aceptas mi humilde opinión, creo que la foto en la que sales más bella (que rima con Ella), es la grande, en la que sales apoyándote en una pared.
Respecto a encontrarte parecidos... Somos muchísimos usuarios registrados, seguro que alguno lo consigue   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .

----------


## Ella

> Ella, si aceptas mi humilde opinión, creo que la foto en la que sales más bella (que rima con Ella), es la grande, en la que sales apoyándote en una pared..


correcccion,es una makina de condones del lavabo del hard rock

----------


## ign

Pues ahora que me fijo... Sí es eso que dices, sí...   :Lol:  
¿El Hard Rock es algún garito de Madrid? Estaría bien pasar por allí en mi próxima visita...
Bueno, que me estoy desviando de los parecidos   :Wink:  ...

----------


## Zurraspas

Bueno, bueno, yevo mucho tiempo sin poner parecidos, y no va a ser hoy una excepción jeje

Solo decir que la de Heidi (de Juana Spirit) y Ella, esta conseguida no?

y otra cosa, yo no sabia que Sabrina iba a ir a la kedada si no me ubiera pegao un salto hasta bcn jejeje, estoy con Miguel es peloteo y ligoteo

PD: Miguel creias que ibas a ganar el GP de Hungria eh

----------


## Zurraspas

Sabrina Vs Pampita

----------


## Azran

Tu imagen para avatar.  
PD: No es peloteo.

----------


## Ella

azran a jhonny deep

----------


## Azran

Ella y Eva Longoria

----------


## Sabrina

gracias por vuestros sinceros elogios miguel y jacke...   :Oops:  

azran! te agradezco que me hayas "arreglado" la foto para avatar, no había manera de poner una más clara. por cierto, me recuerdas mucho a carlos orellana.

ella, estas muy guapa en la foto de la maquina de preservativos. y con la del pelo largo tb. a ver si te encuentro un parecido chulo...

----------


## Sabrina

ella y scarlet ortiz

----------


## Sabrina

azran y carlos orellana

----------


## Jeff

Pues cuando tuve el imenso placer de conocer a 2T & 3D, me parecio que tenia al gran Penn frente a mi (me refiero a 2T ya que Manel sigo siendo Manel), por eso Teller esta personificado por 3D ya que no se parece a el, sin embargo estoy trabajando en algo oscuro y tenebroso tal Doctor Frankeistein con su creatura, tiembla 3D, tiembla que ya viene lo tuyo.

De momento aqui esta el gran mago Penn, representado en este foro por 2T.

----------


## Jmac

Hola a todos.

Os hare una pregunta de principiante, como se insertan las fotos 


AQUI

----------


## si66

Al agregar respuesta como en este caso, mas abajo del recuadro donde escribes figura un boton que dice "agregar adjunto" ahi seleccionas la foro a subir y aceptas y agregas otro o aceptas segun la cantidad a subir.

----------


## Ella

sagagal a collina

----------


## Jmac

> Al agregar respuesta como en este caso, mas abajo del recuadro donde escribes figura un boton que dice "agregar adjunto" ahi seleccionas la foro a subir y aceptas y agregas otro o aceptas segun la cantidad a subir.


Gracias si66, nunca he colocado fotos, lo hacia asi pero no salia la ventana de adjuntar, ya si me ha salido, gracias de nuevo.

----------


## Jmac

Hola a todos.

Ella, para mi esta es tu mejor foto, sin expendedor trasero.

Ella - Shannen Doherty  ¡¡¡ EMBRUJADAS!!!

Un saludo.

----------


## Ella

> sin expendedor trasero.
> .


por un momento pense mal... 8) 

Jmac...me molas,pon tu foto anda...   8-)

----------


## Dow

sagagal y el koala, vamo a acé un corral

----------


## Azran

mmm ciclismo....

Marco Pantani!!!!

----------


## Dow

marco antonio y el este de MTV, kabuki, eso y tal...

----------


## ExTrEm0

Sagagal y Matamoros...

----------


## Ella

eyy, que a sagagal lo encontre yo, es mio!!!
solo falta que pongais la foto de lex luthor  8-)

----------


## zarkov

Esto de estar de vacaciones...
Casi me pierdo las fotos de Sabrina y de Ella.

¡Qué favorecido me sacó Jeff! Muy mono.

Hasta luego.

----------


## Ella

tornillazos a joshua jackson de dawson crece

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¿QUIEN HA SIDO EL TONTOL'HABA QUE HA TENIDO LA IDEA DE CREAR ESTE TOPIC? ¡A la hoguera con él! (Qué 'panzá a reir)

Ign: Lo de compararme con Parada no tiene nombre, tío. Te la has ganado.


Y, por cierto, como quien no quiere la cosa (pero sí, claro): Sabrina, estás tardando en mandarme tu número de móvil por MP. Te prometo una apasionante velada bajo mi chistera..... :twisted:

----------


## magomago

> Y, por cierto, como quien no quiere la cosa (pero sí, claro): Sabrina, estás tardando en mandarme tu número de móvil por MP. Te prometo una apasionante velada bajo mi chistera..... :twisted:


Magic O´Malley por favor utiliza el buscador,sobre este tipo de cosas ya se ha tratado en el foro  :D 
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=6805

----------


## ExTrEm0

Dreaigon y Christian del Caiga Quien Caiga

----------


## tarzanillos

> tornillazos a joshua jackson de dawson crece


Jajajajajajajaja   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ella, me has cambiado el nick, y me parece que me gusta más que el que tengo.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Xavi-Z

El más increíble de todos los parecidos.... Si recompones la foto de magomago adivinad que aparece.....
 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## YaGo

Puffff, esos parecidos...

Clau, yo no me parezco a Xavi-Z en NADA. Yo soy más guapo, y además estoy soltero, jajajaja.

----------


## Dow

yago y ben affleck ese o algo así

----------


## YaGo

Juas, nunca me habían dicho que me pareciera a ese tipo  :shock:

----------


## Ella

> Juas, nunca me habían dicho que me pareciera a ese tipo  :shock:


 es que no te pareces....pero me ha molado que no tengas novia   :Wink:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Son cosas mias o desde que se inició este tema toda la gente se ha cambiado el avatar?


P.D.1 --> Ella, a parte de mi, ¿Hay alguien en el foro que no te guste? No vale decir Ignoto...   :Lol:

----------


## YaGo

> es que no te pareces....pero me ha molado que no tengas novia


Hombre, un airecillo..., no, no, yo soy más guapo   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> es que no te pareces....pero me ha molado que no tengas novia  
> 
> 
> Hombre, un airecillo..., no, no, yo soy más guapo


saco la foto intima del delfin :Confused:  no eres ben afleck

----------


## magomago

Bueno Xavi-Z,pues si que hay que tener imaginacion para encontrarme parecido con Tamariz ,el es mas guapo que yo  :( .
Bueno ahora en serio,yo me parezco al de rokola,el que puso Dow que se parecia a Marco Antonio,dentro de poco pondre una foto de mi bautizo y lo podreis comprobar.

----------


## Mr.Korben

Uy uy uy uyyyyyy xDDDD pecha de rei chiquillo jajaja.....buscarme alguno para mi no :Confused:   :Oops:

----------


## Damael

Pues aquí tienes

----------


## mago alber

Jajajaj, wenisimo!

A ver, ke yo tmb quiero!! :P:P

Aunque nove si tiene poca calidad mi avatar!

----------


## ExTrEm0

A mí me recuerdas a Alejo Sauras, lo que no encuentro alguna foto en la que te parezcas bien a él...

----------


## Némesis

Pues a mi me recuerdas a "Valki", mago alber

----------


## magomago

A ver que tal este

----------


## Mr.Korben

Beaker y NachO              y              Sam y Ignoto   xDDD

----------


## Nach0

jaja muy bueno.....por lo menos no parezco enojado como Ignoto....

Si consiguen una del Enzo Francescoli no deben buscar mas...

----------


## si66

A ver, no es la mejor pero por ahi te sirve...

----------


## Nach0

jaja ahora si Manu...

Afuera las papeleras yoruguas!!!

----------


## si66

Arriba Enzo (un grande).

----------


## Sabrina

mago alber, a mi me rcuerdas a josh hartnett

----------


## Sabrina

si66 en version contemporanea de julio cesar...

----------


## Sabrina

ahora va

----------


## Sabrina

mensaje para O'Malley:


Toma, aqui tienes mi movil:


***.**.**.**


Mejor llamame por la tarde.

----------


## mago alber

Jejeje ya van 3 parecidos xD bien bien!!

El de Robbie Williams es la poya!! jajaaj

----------


## Mr.Korben

Haber que os parece jejeje

----------


## mago alber

Una mas

----------


## Dow

ese es Chechuuuuuuuu!! :Confused:

----------


## mago alber

Nuestro amigo Restin me recuerda al de aquellos maravillosos años, al que todo el mundo dice que es marylin manson, y en realidad no es!


Ahí va!

----------


## MJJMarkos

Ese muchacho es el actual Marilyn Manson :P, leyenda urbana eh!!!!

----------


## Nach0

Te confirmo que no es, como bien decis es solo una leyenda....falsa, pero leyenda al fin....

----------


## DaniOrama

Como es posible que en 10 días haya 10 páginas más en este post :Confused: ? Qué ha ocurrido mientras estaba de vacaciones :Confused: ? :O:O:O:O Sorprendido me he....

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> mensaje para O'Malley:
> 
> 
> Toma, aqui tienes mi movil:
> 
> 
> ***.**.**.**
> 
> 
> Mejor llamame por la tarde.


Así me gusta. Me tenías en un sinvivir. Esta misma tarde te llamo... prepararé la chistera, haré aparecer velas y desaparecerá la ropa....   :Lol:  

(Y que se aguante magomago que me había puesto un link a un topic en el que no figuraba tu número de móvil)

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## AmadeuS

Me sumo a esto de los parecidos
Hay un usuario nuevo que me hace acordar mucho a Vicentico Cantante de Los Fabulosos Cadillacs, grupo de ska muy conocido en Argentina

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Bueno, Foto nueva ...

Os dejo que me busquéis algún parecido. Extrem0, digo Blaine, dice que me parezco a un niño ¿?.

¡Un abrazo!

----------


## Ella

albert a james spader

----------


## Ella

vic a aljandro sanz

----------


## Jeff

Lo siento 3D, la tentacion es demasiada alta para resistirse a poner esta comparacion.

Ya me veo en el fondo de un rio con los pies en cemento.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Yo y Korben ya lo estabamos comentando...lo siento... yo ya me quito esa maldición, te ha tocado Blaine, digo 3D, digo Blaine D, digo 3 Blaine...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Malditos ...

Tendré que poner la foto antigua ... 

ExTrEm0, no no ... tu siempre serás el Blaine del foro ...

----------


## Ella

> Malditos ...
> 
> Tendré que poner la foto antigua ... 
> 
> ExTrEm0, no no ... tu siempre serás el Blaine del foro ...


pon fotos de antes de dejarte greñas y barba, alli si que eras guapo   :Lol:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Ñe ñe ñe ... No se si venderme por un piropo ... pero lo que me jode más es lo de Blaine ...

Si tu pones más fotos en bikini, yo vuelvo a la foto antigua. Así disfrutamos todos, menos ExTrEm0, jajaja!

----------


## dreaigon

Pido un poco de respeto por parte de ella y extremo, vamos no he entrado en este post en mi vida y entro y me encuentro con dos comparaciones

jaja Es una broma, sacad de mi todas las que querais , extremo me gusta mucho la comparación de de caga quien caiga, ahora ya estoy yo en el campo de batalla, ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡sus vais a entierrar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dreaigon

Eidan, no te enfades,pero se me pareces un montón, lo dicho no te enfades

----------


## dreaigon

Aquí otra, perdonar la brebedad entre mensaje mio y mensaje mio , pero tengo que acortar distáncias, jajaj bueno aquí biene otro, no tiene ya mucho parecido pero esuqe habeis cojido los mejores.    :-(   :-(  :-(   :-(

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

METRO GOLDEN MEYER PRESENTS:

DREAIGON AS RICHIE RICH.

----------


## dreaigon

olle mi pelo os da mucho juego, lastima que ahora no lo tenga así.. estaba tan guapo.....

no pasa nada aora lo tengo mas largo aúin jaja, gracias 3d voy a ver si te encuentro algo

----------


## dante

weno yo ya me aburro del avatar k tengo, encontrarme algun parecido razonable pa k lo cambie como el resto  :Lol:

----------


## guimebe

:shock:  :shock: jjajajajajajajaaja que bueno este post, no lo había visto nunca, es buenísimo....

----------


## Piter CJ

Soy nuevo aki, y aun no os conozco mucho aun, espero no ofender ya nos iremos conociendo. Aunque sabrina tu eres mas guapa ay va eso...

Uff esto va a salir mu grande.....bueno es igual

----------


## Iván Manso

Que más quisiera Eva Hache; Sabrina tú eres muchisimo más guapa  :Wink:  , dónde va a parar!!!   :D 

Vaya, he entrado en este hilo. Ahora me arriesgo a que me saquéis parecido. En fin, que le vamos a hacer...

----------


## gusja

Efectivamente, Ivi, has entrado y te toca un parecido, jeje.

Por suerte yo todavía no tengo avatar, aunque tendré que ponérmelo para pedir el acceso al área secreta.

Pues yo creo que te pareces a Adam Sandler, ahí queda eso.

----------


## ramius

Hola, a ver si os animas y me sacais un parecido razonable a mi humilde figura. Gracias

----------


## Vielba

Tened cuidado con lo que pedís que a lo peor se os concede...

----------


## ExTrEm0

A mí no se me ven las fotos, Nadal xD

----------


## Iván Manso

En cuanto a mi parecido tengo que confesar que no es tal, soy Adam, lo que pasa es que me pongo las gafas de sol para que no me reconozcais y no paréis de pedirme autógrafos  :roll: 

Un saludo

Iván (El Adam de la magia)

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Ponte la foto del "Padre Ivi" ... ya verás lo que te pasa!!

----------


## Iván Manso

Jajaja muy agudo, 3D, mejor no lo intentamos, prefiero ser Adam

Otro saludo

Iván

----------


## dante

xD no me esperaba lo del brad cristian, jajaja

----------


## nevulo

Ahi va una pequeña aportación!!!Mr.Korben y Guillermo Martin de Opercion Triunfo 2005, se que es muy triste q conozca a este tio pero....

----------


## ExTrEm0

Goreneko y Quentin Tarantino

----------


## Shade

Iñigo - Robbie Willliams?  :shock:

----------


## Jeff

No hay nada mejor que reirse de uno mismo. Aqui estan, ya que hay Lord's, Sir's, pués tambien estan los....

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pues ya que no hay nada mejor que reirse de uno mismo ...

¡¡¡3D es Chewbacca!!!

¡¡Y ExTrEm0 es Blaine!!

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

bueno... ahora ya se meten con ellos mismos!!!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

No sabia que Blaine salia en el señor de los anillos ....

----------


## ExTrEm0

Yo tampoco lo sabía, 3D, pero yo también lo he visto por la peli.



3D es Blaine, 3D es Blaine, 3D es Blaine

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Si, si que sale, es discipulo de Grima Wormtongue ... ¡¡You, Watch!!
¿Sabias que era francés?

----------


## ExTrEm0

Jajaja, ya tenemos cada uno un personaje xD

----------


## Raicon

:117: , es buenísima esta sección, lastima que aunque he reducido mi imagen sigue cupando 16 malditos Kb y no consigo reducir a 15.
Saludos y que buen trabajo

----------


## si66

subi la foto asi la modifico, o la modifica alguien.

----------


## Jmac

Hola a todos.

Buenisimo y sigo buscando parecidos.




> , es buenísima esta sección, lastima que aunque he reducido mi imagen sigue cupando 16 malditos Kb y no consigo reducir a 15.
> Saludos y que buen trabajo


Aunque no es este el sitio para comentar esto pero....
Usa guardar como...    xxxxx.jpg, o con 100 x 90 ... a ver si te no te llega a los 15Kb

Un saludo Magico.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Raicon, sube tu foto y nosotros te la ponemos del tamaño apropiado para ponerlo de Avatar...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Y para buscarte un parecido. Tu también Jmac ... ¡Aquí nadie se salva!

----------


## Jeff

"Touché...."

----------


## Piter CJ

yo quiero un parecido a ver a quien me asemejo.jurjurjur

----------


## Ella

piter al del canto del moco (ayuda la baja resolucion...  :Lol:  )

----------


## Jmac

Hola  a todos.

No he encontrado, otra foto mejor de este inolvidable actor, Mario Moreno Reyes " Cantinflas " en esta palicula.

Un saludo Magico.

----------


## Piter CJ

jajajajaja que bueno ella, me encanta.... sabia q me sacariais ese!!!!me lan dicho muchas veces (aunq no me parezca tanto)....asta tenia el mismo pircing en la ceja... puff

----------


## Ella

goreneko al de evangelion

----------


## Jmac

Hola a todos.




> Y para buscarte un parecido. Tu también Jmac ... ¡Aquí nadie se salva!


Llevas toda la razon, estoy preparando una para sustituir el conejo de la chistera por una mia. La idea es de una foto animada, cuando la ponga espero que tambien disfruteis buscandome parecidos.

Un saludo Magico.

----------


## lop1

Jeje, no es por nada, pero creo que Jmac se quiere escapar :twisted: 
Venga Jmac, pon una foto tuya provisional! Así te podremos buscar parecidos  :D 
Un Saludo  :D

----------


## Jeff

Pués mira que me cahia bien el muchacho, pero cuando lo vi, dije "Este si es el..."

----------


## Solitude

La verdad es que tengo que reconocer el parecido. Curiosamente mi madre conocia a Mario Moreno "Cantinflas" y me contaba que era una maravillosa persona que se preocupaba mucho por los pobres y necesitados.

Y yo que quería pasar desapercibido. Habrá que camuflarse....

----------


## dreaigon

SOLI, asi que tu madre lo conocia..... y tu te pareces..... ¿no te parece raro?

jaja es una broma no telo tomes a mal

----------


## Solitude

Pues no, porque me parezco más a mi papa de verdad... je je.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Esto más bien es un piropo pero va.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¡¡Esa comparación ya esta!! ¡Princesa!

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?p=62582#62582

Utiliza el buscador Blaine!!

Pues será que si que se le parece ...

----------


## ExTrEm0

:( Vale Sr Moderador :(

P.D. --> Me encanta la forma en la que dices "Watch!!"

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡ COPIOTA!!





PD=Extremo es Blaine, y 3d tb.

----------


## MANU_222

¿¿A mi quien me busca un parecido :'(  :( ??
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yo sigo con mi afan de comparar a la gente con dibujos ...

Busyman es en realidad ...

----------


## tarzanillos

Bueno, ahí va otro: Manolo Talman a Sardà  :Lol:

----------


## eidanyoson

A ver que os parece esta nueva forma de parecidos (gracias a Jeff por la idea ñiek ñiek).

 Está hecha deprisa y corriendo pero bueno:



 Se supoenque si pinchais la veis más grande...

----------


## Raicon

el de jesucristo si que es bueno, buen montage....  :D

----------


## eidanyoson

...Y para el que piense que no tengo sentido del humor:

----------


## zarkov

Como sé que tienes buen humor...


¡Qué mamón soy!

----------


## Jeff

Hola Sir ZARKOV, feliz regreso a estas paginas!, te extrañaba!, disculpe la pregunta, ¿quien es ese? tu?, Ignoto?, O'Malley?

----------


## zarkov

¡Que no es un mono!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Es para que me ponga verde eidan y discutamos un poco y se me pase el mal rollo de volver de vacaciones.

----------


## Jeff

Pués nada, como estamos retomando larienda del trabajo, aqui tenemos un clasico de la television y el cine, representado por 3 de nuestro equipo!

A ver si se reconocen!

----------


## eidanyoson

Uyyyy

 Lo que han dicho y hecho.....  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 


 Al rusillo y al otorgador de titulos varios se les va a caer el pelo. Dadme un tiempecillo y sus vais a enterar.  :D

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡ALE!! para que busqueis a otro  8-)

----------


## zarkov

Aggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg

VENGANZA

----------


## ExTrEm0

Jajaja ese es muy bueno xD sobre todo por JEFF Daniels jajaja que es su nombre original

----------


## eidanyoson

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 



 (busca lo que quieras, pero por lo menos curralo un poco, no pongas a un Ewok y ya está. Por cierto, en esa foto es que de verdad que Jeff se parece  8) )

----------


## zarkov

Mal día hoy para currar.

Muy bueno el cartel. El título de la película ya no me gusta tanto   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Es lo malo de ir a por lana, que se puede salir...

----------


## Jeff

Oh la la!
Mais c'est la guerre ici! c'est pas possible!, Attend eidanyoson, tu va recevoir ce que tu mérite!!! ha ha ha (soy Francés, en Francia nos reimos asi!)  :Wink:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Jeff, mucho mejor oír como se ríen, que leerlo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bznMiMQvEQE

----------


## Jeff

Touché!

----------


## ExTrEm0

Una cosa... que yo esté en el foro todo el día es normal porque estamos en vacaciones y soy estudiante pero... ¿Aquí nadie trabaja o qué?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Némesis

Extremo, qué inocente eres. Yo estoy todo el día en el foro JUSTAMENTE PORQUE TRABAJO.   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Entonces tú no trabajas, tú te encuentras en tu lugar de trabajo, pero de trabajar poco xDDDD

----------


## Némesis

Como dices en tus espectáculos de street magic, "That's exact, check this out".  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Jeff

En esto de los parecidos, se me ocurio pensar "si este hubiese sido asi, como seria?" o bien "como seria este de viejo?". 

Pués mi primera victima es 3D. Seria mago, y decidi usar a la persona que mas admira, el gran violonista del humor, Tamariz.


PD: los que desean aparecer aqui deben postear en la seccion cambalache, fotos para el humor que he abierto para que todos podamos usarlas para este rato de buen humor, ya que las fotos de los avatres no tienen buena calidad.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Mira que quedé feo de la ilusión ...

Pero el "monstruo" que ha creado ... eso es Freddy Mercury + yo + "Yo que se quien" que me mira mal ... (Se que son mis ojos ...).

----------


## Jeff

Mira Extremo, esto te pasa por no poner fotos mejores y ademas estan todas muy obscuras, asi que o estas muy bronceado o ....

Que la disfrutes.

----------


## Zurraspas

Ese "Watch" lo delata, es el verdadero ExtremBlaine   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

3D vaya rapado que te as pegado en las vacaciones jeje no te reconozco

----------


## Jeff

Bueno, aqui publico mi obra maestra, lo siento Ella, tuve que tomar la mitad y repetir, las fotos vuestras me dieron mucho problemas, si ponen sus fotos en la seccion que abri ayer, podria hacer cosas mejores. Saludos y que lo disfruten.

PD: Shark, lo siento pero tenia que meterte en algun lado.

----------


## zarkov

Te mato. Me acabo de atragantar con un trozo de manzana. Casi palmo.
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Como molan Eidan y O'Malley. De mí no hablo. ¿Dónde has conseguido una foto mía de pequeño?
Lo de Ignoto no tiene nombre.

----------


## Némesis

Siempre había deseado "tener el cuerpo de Cristina Ricci", pero en otro sentido...

----------


## zarkov

Calla, calla. Te queda muy bien estás muy buena/o

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Jajajajajajajajajajajajaja!!!!

Madre mía!!

¿Quien Morticia?  :shock: 

¿Y el mayordomo? ¿Cómo se llamaba? (Yo lo coñozco por "gerxo").

Jeff, ¿y tu que? Si el que mejor encaja allí eres tu!

Dios mio ... la mejor sin duda!!

----------


## Xavi-Z

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Esto si que es bueno.....   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  



PD: Yo también quiero salir en una peli..  :Oops:

----------


## Ella

Extremo a Daddy Yankee (gasolina...papi dame gasolina...)

----------


## Chogory

Me parece a mí que, aunque no os conozca de nada, he dado con el parecido más parecido de todos!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Sólo con las veces que habéis dicho aquello de .................. Campaaaaaana y al buscador!!! Jejeje  :Lol: 

Un saludo,


Chogory

----------


## Jeff

Hola Chogory,
Que tal si pones una fotita tuya (un poco mejor que la de tu avatar) por aqui y veras como los tres mosqueteros te destrozan la vida, je je je (perdon, se me olvidaba mi accento) ha ha ha.

----------


## Jeff

De momento, toma esto como adelantamiento. Es un regalo de los tres mosqueteros.

Saludosssss....miiii....tesoooorrooooooo.....

----------


## ExTrEm0

Ella, te suplico por lo que más quieras, por Metallica si quieres, que quites eso. ODIO EL REAGGETON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  A MUERTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :-(  :-(  :-(  :-(  :-(  :-( 

Me has desgraciado para toda la vida

 :-(  :-(  :-(  :-(

----------


## eidanyoson

Que conste que MANU_222 lo ha pedido.... ( :D  que no se queje  :D )

----------


## eidanyoson

Si Jeff se deja barba se parece a Chogory  8-)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

JEFF Eres un MAMARRACHO!!!!!!!!!! No te lo perdono. Debao de esa chistera debo estar yo, no Ignoto!!!!!!!!

ESIGO RECTIFICACIÓN IN-ME-DI-A-TA!!!!!!!! :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡¡OSTRAS!!!!


  -Has cometido una falta terrorífica O´malley,  ¿cómo que esigo? y encima en mayúsculas.

 (glaro ge puege ser una magnera de imitag el asento fgansés)

 Pero lo hubieras puesto, así que de esta no te salvas.

----------


## Raicon

Haber que os parece: Dante y David Janer (protagonista de la serie compañeros en su ultima temporada)

----------


## Jeff

Lo he visto en otro lado y aqui se lo pongo. Es la doble de Ella cuando se enfada cuando no usan el buscador!

Hacer clic aqui, acercar la cara a no menos de 30 centimetro del monitor.
Que lo disfruten.

http://sheendigital.com/alba/

----------


## Jeff

Hola, estaba unos dias ocupados, y por lo visto nadié le da caña a esto, asi que aqui les pongo al Ruso, en plena faena.

PD: Recomiendo vean el anterior, veran el parecido de Ella cuando escribe lo del buscador... je je je.

----------


## MANU_222

eidanyoson Te has ido, ya veras lo que es morder el polvo de la venganza jeje  :Lol:  
La verdad, muy buen uso del photoshop, jaja, muchas gracias, PUEDO MORIR TRANQUILO, sin antes haber conocido a O'malley personalmente jeje  :Oops:  
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Manu: ¡La has cagado!

(Voz de señorita) "Iberia digaméeeee" (O'Malley) Por favor, señorita, ¿el próximo vuelo a Argentina?

----------


## zarkov

¿A que mola mi ayudante?
Yo que iba de incógnito. Este Jeff...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## MANU_222

O'ma, quedate tranquilo, mi interes se basa en ese sobrero tan famoso...(Conciensia: No te tientes, no digas Chistera por nada del mundo!)...
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Jeff

Pués nada, aqui les mando a un"Decklords" y un Sir (Nemesis y Zarkov) en postura de descanso después de la faena.

Debo citar que:
1.-Lastima que mariano puso esta foto de el.
2.-O'Malley no cambié por otra foto mejor.
3.-Ella no ponga una foto donde se le vea toda la cara completa.

----------


## Jeff

Hola foreros! Aqui les espongo mi ultima obra, ya dejo la prensa amarilla y se la dejo a quien quiera. De izquierda a derecha: 

-Sir Ignoto 
-Sir 3 de Diamantes 
-Sir Zarkov 
-Princess Ella 
-Sir Edyanson 
-Extremo Blaine 
-Sir O'Malley 

Yo soy la lechuza blanca (como descrito en el libro de Peter Straube "shadowland")  

Espero que habeis disfrutado de todas mis locuras, pero debo parar antes de que Mariano me heche de este foro. 

Saludos 

PD: Tiembla 3D....tiembla.

----------


## Némesis

Los de la redacción están mirándome como si estuviera loco por tanta carcajada. La cuestión es que ellos también está riendo y no saben por qué...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

Si, si, pero ahora ya sabéis quien es el director de la escuela.

----------


## popt

JAJAJAJA, que bueno!

Te dejo un recuerdo Jeff, maestro del Photoshop   :Wink:

----------


## zarkov

Esto ya es para tener mucho nivel. Lo de poner las dos fotos con el parecido ha quedado obsoleto.
Menudo montaje.
Por cierto, creo que en la foto de némesis conmigo no hacía falta cambiar casi las caras. El parecido con la original es bastante _razonable_.

----------


## Jeff

Bueno, a péticion de uno de los moderador de este foro, hago uno mas, que conste que me han obligado Ignoto.


PD: Puse Ignotator y no Ignoteator, porque suena mejor.
PD: No dije a nadié que eres tu O'Malley y tu 3D que conspiraron para hacer eso.

Saludos

----------


## mariio

Jeff tengo tu super parecido:
te pareces al de cifras y letras el que dice si estan bien o no las palabras y dice los significados no se ni su nombre ni tengo ninguna foto pero te pareces
un saludo

----------


## Jmac

¿ Te refieres al hombre invisible ?

----------


## tarzanillos

Lo siento, pero no pude evitar mirar que habia debajo de esa chistera.

----------


## Jmac

> Jeff tengo tu super parecido:
> te pareces al de cifras y letras el que dice si estan bien o no las palabras y dice los significados no se ni su nombre ni tengo ninguna foto pero te pareces
> un saludo


Te refieres a Juanjo Cardenal, y como he contestado " Es el hombre invisible ". Hay muchas personas que permanecen en el anonimato sea por, solo hablan y no tienen imagen o si tienen imagen, disfrazados que no conocemos sin disfraz, valga de ejemplo Barragan.

----------


## MANU_222

Tarzanillos, la ue te espera con O'ma,,,
Yo saco el paraguas, que se pronostico chaparrones...  :Lol:  
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## MANU_222

Conste, que, este hilo es para ello, mil disculpas a los que puse en la imagen nada contra ellos jeje  :Lol:  ...


Y debo decirles que mi proxima victima sera eidanyoson en cuanto tenga tiempo jeje  :Lol:  !
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## tarzanillos

Jajajaja. 
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Cállate, cállate, cállate que me desespeeeeeeeeeeras!!!!

Que gran serie.... Además escogiste mi personaje favorito!

----------


## magohamo

no se si les parece mucho pero a mi si

----------


## ExTrEm0

magohamo, el primer día que lo vi lo pensé, pero aún no estaba este post, y luego se me olvidó jajajjaa buenísimo

----------


## tarzanillos

Ahí va otra película:

----------


## MANU_222

No sabes con quien te has metido  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 



Te parecera un poco absurdo con el tono que te lo dire, pero aunque sea ingenuo lo dire como es:...
Venganza  :x !!!
Ya me conoceras....
 :Lol:   :Lol:  
Fuera de broma; No se me parece ni un poquito :roll:   :Oops:  ... =P
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## magohamo

jaja no venganza no a mi noooooooo

----------


## magohamo

no sabia de quien poner a burro y a shrek
keda en suspenso...

----------


## MANU_222

3D, la ultima que falta es que salga alguien poniendote con cara de Blaine y ahi si, nos ahoracas a todos por el ordenadorr :p, de mi parte, te pido disculpas, no quedas tan mal con cuerpo de doña florinda no? jajaxD!
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!
Te estare observando hamo...:P!

----------


## Salazar

También quiero aportar un parecido


3 Diamantes 


Juan Luis Guerra

----------


## magohamo

no le queda tan mal el cuerpo de fiona a jef jajaja   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Tarzanillos: Te voy a cortar los c#j#nc#ll#s....

JAJAJAJAJA

----------


## zarkov

Bonito ripio el de los ...illos.   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## mariio

no se como se llama durante el programa esta sentado el con una mujer y la mujer es la que hace lo de cifras y el hace lo de las letras y da significados

----------


## mariio

aqui cuelgo la foto aunque se ve de lejos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> esta sentado el con una muger y la muger es


¿Muger?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

¡Leñes Mariio....!  (anda, échale un vistazo a tu mensaje y corrígelo un poquillo, que falta le hace. Si no lo haces te verás condenado a leer completas las obras de Sánchez Dragó. Palabra de Ortografiator.


Por cierto, tu aportación de Jeff y el 'sillybean' del Cifras y letras es buena. Me ha bastado que lo mencionaras antes para visualizarlo y... echar unas risas.   :Lol:

----------


## mariio

lo siento ignoto,pero la verdad esque ayer viendo la tele le vi y dije:
Este hombre me suena y lo saqué a la primera

----------


## Némesis

> esque aller


Ahora sí que lo has arreglado.

----------


## mariio

vale vale el caso es el parecido no buscarme las faltas ortograficas dios

----------


## ignoto

¿ortogrñaficas?


Lo siento pero es que me lo has puesto a tiro.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Sergi Buka vs Manel Vicenç
> 
> Desde que se caso que no se ha sabido más de él ...


Queeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
...hay millones de post que ahun no he leido, por que como he estado ocupandome de las tareas del hogar (sin ser AMO de la casa), currando a fondo, aprendiendo a ir en moto, haciendo niños, de vacaciones...

Y va y me da por revisar este hilo para hecharme unas risas, y veo que me habeis sacado un parecido   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
...te he de decir que no me parezco mucho. Haciendo magia soy muchisimo mejor    :Lol:  (que mas quisiera yo).
En fin, mi mujer me ha sacado otro, que lamentablemente he de aceptar que le doi un aire, pero para nada os lo pienso decir. Me voy a cambiar la foto por otra en la que salga mas faborecido y me haga justicia   :Smile1:  .

----------


## ExTrEm0

Manel vicenç  VS Butragueño

----------


## mariio

ya esta dios este post es de parecidos no de ver las faltas de cada uno

----------


## MANU_222

Valgame dios, tu lo has pedido Xavi, despus que no te quejes ah!


Jejeje he sacado una conclusion!!!

Aqui tienes a tu parecido... ¡BEN STILLER! ese si que me ha hecho reir...






Ya tienes eh!
Ahora a embromarse un rato jaja   :Lol:  !
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Jajaja. Vale Manu. Te salva el haberme puesto en el lugar de Robert DeNiro   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Jeff

Pués nada, estaba aburrido hasta que la fuerza me acompaño...

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Valgame dios, tu lo has pedido Xavi, despus que no te quejes ah!


No lo había visto hasta hoy....

Dios!!! no!!! mi suegro es O'Malley...

¿Yo que te hecho Manu?

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Solitude

Pongo esto que puse en otro post aquí, que es donde debe estar. Si podéis, borrar el post "¿Os suenan estas caras?" En la sección... "Cambalache - La biblia junto al calefón"... os lo agradecería.

----------


## Jeff

Oye Solitude, ponme una foto reciente tuya por aqui para asi yo empezar a hacer unos montajes simpaticos, igualmente para el O'Malley, ya que puso fotos en actuacion, que me ponga unas de frente (con sombrero), para hacer de las mias!

----------


## magikko

haaa! jajaja jamasme habia reido tanto viendo un post! (hay una foto de unos indios...) jajaja me mató!, bueno, aqui pongo yo la mia.... lo se, lo se, no se parecen absolutamente en nada... pero ... haaaa...  :Oops:   daria hasta mi sangre je..

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Cuidado Clau!!!

Detrás de ti, por la izquierda!!!

----------


## MANU_222

Yo ya saque el paraguas antes de la tormenta, "tu lo has pedido" :D
Ya regresareee, y volveree con fotos de edyansonso (Era algo asi verdad? xD!)
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Josel0

Parecidos de este personaje, Gandalf::

----------


## Solitude

Te dejo esta Jeff. Es de hace poco. Hice un fotomontaje con la carta y el sombreo. No tengo más. Solo si la quieres sin la carta.

----------


## MANU_222

Tiemblan las paredes cuando escribe Manu, uajajauajaja (Risa tenebrosa)

http://rapidshare.com/files/168427/p...iiapotagia.jpg

Volvimos con la Familia de mi novia 2.
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## lop1

Jajajaja Muy bueno manu!!!

Lo he intentado y me parece muy difícil montar una foto así.... me quedan las caras raras...   :Oops:  





Felicidades a todos por los parecidos tan acertados
Un Saludo  :D

----------


## eidanyoson

jejeje, que feo estoy.  :D  Manu pon una foto tuya un poco mejor y ¡¡¡verás!!¡ :twisted:

----------


## MANU_222

Ohh,, mira como tiemblo, Acepto tu reto, esta tarde cargo una foto mia y te la cuelgo, ya sabes, nosotros tenemos un duelo pendiente.  :Wink:  
Broma broma, luego la cuelgo, pon tu tambien una foto mejor y tambien veras.  :Lol:  
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ella!!!!!!!!!!!!!!: Cuidado, te ha salido un bicho en el ángulo malo...

----------


## iscariote

Acabo de encontrar uno! Mecachis Vs Antonio Alcantara

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   ¡Muy bueno Judas!

----------


## Jesus el mago

Leches¡¡ es clavado... Iscariote esta vez la has acertado.

----------


## Jesus el mago

> Espera, espera, que tengo una que te gustará



Nemesis, no si al final tendrás razón tengo un parecido con el tío este... mierda.. desde que lo pusiste que estoy obsesionado, pensé que me parecía mas a Brad Pitt

----------


## Némesis

¡Claro, hombre! Sólo te falta decir: "Yo esta peli la he visto quinientas veces...". Bueno, piensa que has dirigido a la Pataki, paseando en pelotas por el plató...   :Lol:

----------


## Jesus el mago

La película que les presento esta noche, rodada en el  año 1450, titulada brujos y brujas a la hoguera, dirigida por el Sr Torquemada y de los estudios MAGIAPOTAGIA y con la censura de Sant Vicent Ferrer,  que por cierto la he visto 1253 veces aproximadamente..jjejejejje.

jejeje hacia dias que no me reia tanto....

----------


## ignoto

> dirigido a la Pataki, paseando en pelotas por el plató...


¿A quien hay que matar para conseguir ese trabajo?

----------


## Jesus el mago

Leches,,, no sabia quien era la Pataki.... lo siento ignoto el puesto ya es mio y solo mio.

----------


## ignoto

Por cierto...
Anteanoche vi, por primera vez, un episodio del Doctor House.

¿Dónde le veis parecido conmigo? Si casi se me parece mas Michel Jordan.

Parecidos aparte, no me extraña que la serie tenga éxito. El personaje cae bien nada mas conocerlo. La honradez siempre granjea simpatías.

----------


## shark

es lo que tenemos los genios, podemos permitirnos ser unos bordes y unos gili****  :twisted:

----------


## ignoto

> es lo que tenemos los genios, podemos permitirnos ser unos bordes y unos gili****  :twisted:


¡Hala!
¡Ya estamos metiéndonos con los genios!

¿Pero qué os hemos hecho?

----------


## Némesis

A mí me caía más simpático Hugh Laurie cuando hacía su papel en "The Black Adder". ¿A alguien le suena esa serie? ¡Debería! Es una de las mejores sitcoms de la historia de la televisión.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Polillo es en realidad .... Agustín Jiménez.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Y Shark es BlackBird (Misma calva, mismas gafas ..)

----------


## ExTrEm0

Para los incultos, ¿quién es blackbird?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Nadie famoso, lo que hace del parecido que sea mucho más sorprendente.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=8163

----------


## YaGo

Yo creo que son el mismo tío, pero con diferente color (Uno en blanco y negro, y el otro no)

----------


## galilea

llevo toda la tarde viendo parecidos y no paro de reir.
jajajaja!!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
cuando pueda me saco una foto y la pongo a ver con quien me sacais parecido.

----------


## eidanyoson

Como hace mucho que este hilo está parado, vamos a dar un poco de caña a algun peso pesado del foro (es decir, que escribe mucho, no me malinterpreteis)  :D :





Siento que no esté muy bien, pero el poco tiempo y la calidad delas fotos hacen mucho jejeje.

----------


## zarkov

¿El mamón nace o se hace?

Duda metafísica.


P.D. Todavía consevo un boli de esos gordos de cuatro colores. Ya verás cuando te haga una rutina con él: la colonoscopia.

----------


## eidanyoson

Colonoscopia en verde aún no la he probado   :P 

 Anda, ataca a alguien con alguna fotica, se bueno...

----------


## iscariote

No sé si esta ha salido 

némesis



Luismi compañeros, por cierto creo recordar que hacía algo parecido a magia en la serie




Ojo!






¡Qué no paro señora!

Yago




Alfonso Lara (me ha costao encontrarlo)





Por cierto he de poner una foto (para sufriros). Ô_ô

----------


## Jesus el mago

Iscariote, el parecido de Nemesis con Luismi ya lo puse yo hace tiempo....copión mas que copión.........jejeje  :Smile1:

----------


## joepc

En http://www.myheritage.com/ te buscan un parecido razonable con famosos.

A mi me dijeron que me parecia a Spielberg.


PD: Ya se que no se pueden poner enlaces, pero es tan inofensi*v*o este enlace que no pude resisterme.

----------


## 46u5t1n

yo quiero también!!!

----------


## zarkov

Bueno tocayo, ha sido cosa tuya.

----------


## YaGo

¡JUAS CON JUDAS!

¿Este Iscariote... En serio me parezco a ese individuo? Me gustaba más el de Ben Afleck, jaja.

¡¡Y el de espinete se las trae!!

----------


## letang

Cuando vi al foto de joepc pensé que era un chico que conocí estando de Erasmus en Florencia. Pero no es, ya que este chico es valenciano.

Os pongo el parecido para que veáis (es un aprecido ente alguien del foro y uan persona desconocida, pero espero que valga xD)

----------


## magohamo

foto mia la arme con el photoshop

----------


## Jeff

Saludos,

A los que le gustan los fotomontajes, las fotos comicas, hay una pagina web que es la lec.... te metes y no te cansas de ver fotos muy divertidas, otras no tanto, pero pasas un buen rato. Se la recomiendo a los aficionados a los montajes para captar ideas para esta seccion, inclusive, copiar fotos y aplicarle caras de las personas de este foro.

La web es: http://www.funpic.hu

Que se lo pasen bien.

P.D. 1 Me encanto la parte de celebridades.

P.D.2 Cuando vaya a la inauguracion de tienda magia el 18 de este mes, me llevaré mi camara, no se salva nadié.

----------


## Ayy

jajaja si alguno se atreve que me saque algun parecido....
aunque nunca me han dicho de pareceme a ninguno jejeje

la foto esta de lado... pero se puede girar xD y si no... torceis el cuello


edito:
la quito porque sale enorme... no se encojerla.... xD soy un torpe... xD
sacarla de mi perfil jejeje

----------


## MANU_222

Aqui os dejo una imagen recien sacada del horno   :Lol:  
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## magohamo

manu, cobrare venganza

----------


## MANU_222

Hasta ahora nadie se atrevio salvo eidayonso a meterce, vamos a ver cuanto de venganza xD! :D
P.D: Hey colega, sisi a ti te hablo, ven hazte amigo de los parecidos razonables, sisi vos Jeff :D! se te extraña :( :P
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yo cada vez que veo un mensaje nuevo en este hilo empiezo a temblar ...

Sobre todo cuando recibo un mp de Jeff que me dice ... "Mira mi última obra en Parecidos razonables"  :-o 

Me ha comentado que lleva una grande de cabeza, un plan muy malévolo!

----------


## Jeff

Chismoso!  :Wink:

----------


## 46u5t1n

joer, esque lo había puesto a huevo!!! voy a ver si encuentro algo más y participo un poquito mas en el foro, que estoy muy perdio

----------


## zarkov

Menudo peligro tiene este hilo   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Un poco de humor y una mala leshe...

----------


## Polillo

Hey 3_de_diamantes...  

    :shock: 

Realmente me parezco?? Jaja 

Saludos

----------


## Némesis

Polillo, ¿qué te parece éste?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Bueno .. quiero presentaros a unos amigos ...

----------


## Jmac

Eshpero que osh shintais como hen vueshtra ... casaaaaa.

Sheguiremosh enh contash..to.

Un shaa..lu..do.

----------


## eidanyoson

Era un chico tímido, aunque parecía extremadamente duro.
 Era un guía para la pandilla, un pastel para las chicas.
  Era...........................EL CHACHE:

----------


## guill

A ver que os parecen estos dos:

Giuly (jugador del FCB) 

vs. 

Mathieu Kassovitz (co-protagonista de la peli "Amélie")

----------


## 46u5t1n

muy bueno eidan.
lo realmente curioso es que me decían que me parecía a él. hace tres años me rapé el pelo al cero y me tiré dos meses sin pelo. estubieron un año llamandome "el bola", como Juan José Ballesta en su película "planta cuarta".

y, como donde las dan las toman y veo que este hilo tiene muy buena onda una para tí, eidan.

eidan eeeeees: JORDI ESTADELLA!!!

no sabía que te dedicabas a presentar el UN DOS TRES haciendo las preguntas...

----------


## AmadeuS

Espero que no se ofenda el amigo Ernekof pero me vi tentado a sumarlo a esta seccion

----------


## juanete

Amadeus, que acierto, es igualito...espero que no se moleste jajajajaja  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Jeff

Para no perder el buen humor, aqui pongo a uno que salio "nombrado" en mi primera creacion como un patito de goma.

PD:Tranquilo Manel, seras el siguiente. :evil:

----------


## Jeff

Pués nada, sin comentarios...

Una cosita, feliz año a todos.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡¡¡Ala Qué chula!!!!!!


 Esta me la guardo que me ha gustado vernos de mago  :D  :D  :D 


 Gracias Jeff, y un feliz año nuevo para ti también   :Smile1:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Jajaja muy bueno, Jeff. Menos mal que pusiste esa foto mía y no la que tengo ahora   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Némesis

¡Pero si hasta hemos quedado bien y todo! Aquí tiene que haber truco.
¡Ah! Una cosa... No he reconocido al segundo de la fila de en medio...

----------


## ExTrEm0

¿No es Ivi?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pues si que es chula si.

También me la guardaré.

¿Que está haciendo O'Ma con ese conejito?  :shock: 

Creo que el del medio es Platiquini.

Por fin una foto de Jeff en la que no me tengo que esconder.

----------


## zarkov

¿Quién es el del centro?

A mí me cuesta reconocerme, te voy a tener que enviar una foto de estudio para futuros trabajos   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Muy buena, la guardo y me hago un póster.

----------


## Ella

anda!!, acabo de ver la foto, esta genial...pero...de donde has sacado esa foto mia :Confused: 

venga, poneroslas todos d eavatar

----------


## zarkov

> anda!!, acabo de ver la foto, esta genial...pero...de donde has sacado esa foto mia
> 
> venga, poneroslas todos d eavatar


Jo, con lo guapo, alto, elegante, distinguido, modesto, etc., etc., que soy yo, no puedo poner esa foto en la que tan poca justicia se me hace.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

No quedaste mal, eres así.

Jeff, un muy buen regalo de Navidad. Muchisimas gracias!

¡un fuerte abrazo!

----------


## zarkov

Mira, al final de todo, el que tuvo, retuvo. Y yo en particular siempre he tenido fama de atractivo.
El que nunca tuvo, y no miro a nadie, no tiene ni los recuerdos.

----------


## MrKhaki

> Pues si que es chula si.
> ¿Que está haciendo O'Ma con ese conejito?  :shock:


Jajajajajjajajajajajjaajjajajajajajajajajajjajajaj  aja....

----------


## Jeff

Hay uno que no me he metido todavia, ahi va, feliz año Marco!

----------


## Ella

zarkov con su nuevo avatar se parece a esta actriz que siempre hace de asistenta extranjera, es muy bruta,solo que no se como se llama para poner foto, pero hizo de asistenta en "aqui no hay quien viva" del novio de la pija, y creo que en ala dina...

----------


## zarkov

Así que me parezco a una actriz, ¿eh? ¿Cómo son los hombres en tu pueblo?

----------


## Rafa505

A mi me ha recordado a la pelicula de batman, un malo, no recuerdo el nombre. Esto es cachondeo, no lo digo para meterme con nadie.

Saludos

----------


## Marco Antonio

Muchas gracias Jeff, empeza a echar de menos mi foto en esos cuerpos de magos.

Muchas gracias por las risas que me he echado.

Abrazos y feliz entrada de año.

----------


## eidanyoson

No pude contenerme:


 ¡¡¡ERES UN BINGUERO!!!

----------


## Ella

por fin la encontre!!

----------


## Jeff

Me parecio que Zarkov esta pidiendo a grito su imagen en cuerpo ajeno, pués ahi te va, chaval.

feliz año ruso!

----------


## lop1

Waw Jeff,
¿De donde has sacado todos estos cuerpos con la capa y todo?

Están muy bien. Saludos  :D

----------


## ign

No es justo...  :(  Yo también quiero...  :(  :(  :(

----------


## Dow

el pinguino malvado ese!! (te lo he quitado, rafa505 muahaha), pero no encuentro fotooo cachis

----------


## Rafa505

¿buscabas esto?

----------


## dreaigon

Jooooooooo jeffff yo tambien quiero sentirme mago por una vez de verdad. Que malo eres, envias la envidia a todos.


JAJAJAJ, el amigo ruso esta ultimamente haciendo un recopilatorio de cuentame...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Zarkov, haz una huelga para que pare este abuso sobre ti xD.

Jeff, haz una en la que salgamos todos los jóvenes :P

----------


## Marco Antonio

He de decir públicamente que todos los cuerpos que Jeff nos ha puesto son suyos.... fotos de sus espectaculares galas. :shock:

----------


## Jeff

Bueno Marco, la verdad es que no crea que tengo tan mal gusto para vestir, pero por si acaso pongo aqui las orginales.

No mentira, como recibi muestra de mensajes (de los cuales un monton de MP's), les doy unas cuentas fotos de estos maguitos, como entenderan no puedo hacerles un montaje de esos a todos, pero si puedo es poner algunos de los originales (reservandome un par en exclusiva solo para mi) para que los que quieran puedan descargarla y realizar su propio montaje para el avatar o lo que sea!.

La imagen es de muestra, mas abajo la pueden descargar a un tamaño mejor para editarla y hacer sus montajes.

Ala, feliz año a todos.

PD: Por favor, no me manden mas MP's pidiendo que les haga un montaje, aunque si ponen fotos "buenas", a lo mejor, yo o otro, se anima a seguir llenando esta seccion.

----------


## lop1

Muchas gracias Jeff. Son chulisimos  :D

----------


## zarkov

Panda mamones/as.

A los del pingüino les voy a dar para el pelo cuando les pille   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Gracias a todos por tenerme en sus pensamientos.

Gracias Jeff, está muy bien.

Feliz año 2007 para todos.

----------


## zarkov

¿Son gemelos estos dos foreros?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Sí, jifate que en la pared hay los mismos posters.

----------


## Dow

son los gemelos de Barcelona! tienen algun video juntos, haciendo la metamorfosis, por ejemplo.

----------


## Yonpiter

Faliny es Rick Astley :Confused: 



Un Abrazo Amigo...

----------


## Dow

Elvis sigue vivo?

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Faliny es Rick Astley
> 
> 
> 
> Un Abrazo Amigo...



 :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:  
you catched me

Thanks, Elvis

----------


## Yonpiter

Faliny, si es que lo tenia a guevoooo!!!!
Por cierto DOW, es un placer que me compares con Elvis, es my fucked idol.

Un abrazo a todos, y manteneos alerta.... :shock:

----------


## Yonpiter

DOW, en sincero agradecimiento, toma 4 kilos de simpatia...

----------


## Yonpiter

Y aqui tenemos otro regalito, en este caso para Zarkov... con todo mi cariño CHIQUETETE...

----------


## Yonpiter

> Saludos, a los que le gustan los fotomontajes, las fotos comicas...


A ver si te gusta... la pena es que no tenga otra de más calidad, que si no...

----------


## Jeff

Son las 4 de la moning, y me encuentro con eso!!!
Interpreta mi silencio, y date por ofendido!

Te queda poco tiempo de vida Yonpiter, te vas en encontrar con el rey de Rock. :evil:

Por cierto.. cambia tu avatar por una foto mas.. normalita, anda que vas a pasar por mi laboratorio de mi photoimpact!, anda, cambia la fotita esta y veras que caera mi ira sobre ti!.  :Lol:

----------


## Yonpiter

Ahí te dejo el avatar para que seas cruel y despiadado....

----------


## zarkov

> Y aqui tenemos otro regalito, en este caso para Zarkov... con todo mi cariño CHIQUETETE...


Con todo mi cariño: m*món.

De graná... ¿de dónde eres?

----------


## Jeff

Jolin, con lo dificil que es hacer un montaje, encima no pones tu avatar en color! que abuso! qué crées, que soy mago o qué?

----------


## Yonpiter

Graná, tierra mora hasta la eternidad 
olivares, el jardín de Alá, 
son murallas a tu alrededor 
y en la Alhambra se oye una oración: 
“Tan lejos de ti que tengo 
que echarte de menos, 
desde aquel abril no puedo olvidar 
tu mirada. Me hierve la sangre, 
es casi locura desde aquel maldito abril”.

----------


## zarkov

Dale limosna mujer,
que no hay en la vida nada
como la pena de ser ciego en Granada.

----------


## Jubey

Hay que reconocer que ExTrEmO tiene ciertos parecidos con famosos personajes de la televisión.

----------


## Eloi

Jaja pues yo por donde estoy soy la naranja mecanica  :117: 

saludos!

----------


## Yonpiter

Naranja mecanica dices? Ya me sonaba de algo....

----------


## Eloi

Jaja, y mas por el triangulo, xD, que bueno!!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pero tu estas en un ojo de una calabaza gigante de halloween, no?

----------


## Eloi

> Pero tu estas en un ojo de una calabaza gigante de halloween, no?


Jaja posi, es la unica foto mia que tengo (las otroas las tengo saltando con bici) y es en portaventura, ahi en las calabazas esas gigantes.

Saludos!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Ah, no sabia que habia calabazas gigantes en Port Aventura.

----------


## Yonpiter

si hay hasta pajaros gigantes....

----------


## magikko

NIji.. NIji..  NIji..  NIji..  NIji Mu A AJAJAJAjajAJjaJAJjajAJjajajJAJajJAJ....


Que malo soy!!!!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pues lo veo un poco de mal gusto ...

----------


## Jeff

> Ah, no sabia que habia calabazas gigantes en Port Aventura.


Aprovechando después de un show y que todos los clientes se fueron para tomar la foto. Por lo general en halloween, es dificil tomarte una foto solo en las calabazas.

Añadido posteriormente:

Menos mal que avisas Yonpiter!

----------


## Jeff

> Pues lo veo un poco de mal gusto ...


Sin ofender Magikko, no es adecuado usar la discapacidad de otros para bromear. Si puedes tomar la foto de uno y retocarla hasta quedar mas feo que estos 3 juntos, o bien ponerle fotos de monos inclusive, pero no haciendo alucion de la manera que lo acabas de expresar. Bueno, es mi opinion... y la de 3D.

Anda, usa el photoshop con mas animo y retoca fotos de avatar.

Saludos

----------


## Yonpiter

> Iniciado por 3_de_diamantes
> 
> Pues lo veo un poco de mal gusto ...
> 
> 
> Sin ofender Magikko, no es adecuado usar la discapacidad de otros para bromear. Si puedes tomar la foto de uno y retocarla hasta quedar mas feo que estos 3 juntos, o bien ponerle fotos de monos inclusive, pero no haciendo alucion de la manera que lo acabas de expresar. Bueno, es mi opinion... y la de 3D.
> 
> Anda, usa el photoshop con mas animo y retoca fotos de avatar.
> 
> Saludos


Anda Jeff, dejame mostrarte de lo que soy capaz con el photoshop y enviame una foto tuya con calidad y verás que eres más feo que esos 3 juntos (no será dificil)  :shock:  :P  :P 

Un saludo

----------


## Jeff

Toma Yonpiter, uno hecho rapidamente! toma castaña!.

----------


## Yonpiter

Ay, ay, ese jeff, que no puede ser que a las 3 de la mañana estemos de cachondeo jejeje... ahí llevas eso GUAPETON :!:

PD: La foto de tu web tiene suficiente calidad, mas que ese pedaso de interrogasion  :D  :D  :D

----------


## magikko

"....Sin ofender Magikko, no es adecuado usar la discapacidad de otros para bromear. Si puedes tomar la foto de uno y retocarla hasta quedar mas feo que estos 3 juntos, o bien ponerle fotos de monos inclusive, pero no haciendo alucion de la manera que lo acabas de expresar. Bueno, es mi opinion... y la de 3D. 

Anda, usa el photoshop con mas animo y retoca fotos de avatar. 

Saludos ...."


No no hay problema Jeff, la verdad no fue con esa intencion, en la pagiana aparecian personas modificadas con algun programa y las tomé de ahí, habia hasta sujetos con cara de gatos y con tres ojos, y entre los mas "normales" estaban estos, entre toda la galeria no pense que fueran reales las fotos y no fue con la intencion de usar los defectos de otros para burlarme, disculpas si pareció de esa forma. es solo que al ver el tema de la pagina me recordó al del foro y decidi tomar algunas pero ni tirando a mal (hasta practiqué mi risa malvada je) bueno, ya no las tomaré de ahí y no era ese el objetivo


disculpen y saludos, un abrazo!

----------


## Mr.Mind

Mis aportaciones:

Tambien pongo una foto mia por la represalias...divertios conmigo...

----------


## Yonpiter

> Tambien pongo una foto mia por la represalias...divertios conmigo...


Pues nada, tu te lo has buscao....

----------


## mayico

quizá direis que no, pero cuando vi la foto de nevulo, se me vino a la cabeza manel fuentes, y le encontré un parecido, ¿no?

----------


## zarkov

Muy bueno.
Nevulo se va a traumatizar   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## mayico

jejeje, bueno, tengo una tambien para ignoto, aqui no se enfada nadie no?

----------


## ignoto

:evil:

----------


## nevulo

mayico, porqué no pones una foto donde se te vea la caaaaaraaaa :evil: 
jeje, quizás sea por la foto pero no me parezco na de na, ya podia tener yo la labia que manel para usarla en la magia!!!
Un saludo

----------


## Rafa505

Por la parte que se le ve de la cara, mayico se parece a Luis Larrodera.  :Smile1:

----------


## mayico

rafa menuda comparación madre mia jejejeje.

nevulo toma. esque no se como pasarte mejor la foto

----------


## Jeff

> ...ni tirando a mal (hasta practiqué mi risa malvada je) bueno, ya no las tomaré de ahí y no era ese el objetivo
> disculpen y saludos, un abrazo!


No pasa nada Magikko, nunca dude de tu intenciones, inclusive sabemos que lo hiciste con buena intensiones  :roll: , solo escogiste el modelo equivocado.

No tiene por que disculparte, pero si usar mas el photoshop, el photoimpact o cualquier programa que uses.

En este foro, "intentamos" pasarlo bien, sin interferir en religiones, razas, color de piel, orientacion sexual o cualquier tema de minusvalia, bien sea fisica o mental, para no herir a nadié. Pero cualquiera comete errores, y el tuyo  es sumamente léve, tranquilo brother.

Saludos

----------


## mayico

bueno amigos, ignoto tubo una feliz infancia, ahí lo teneis, ahiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii que rubito... luego se tiñó el pelo.

si crees en la reencarnación... ahí lo tienes (sin animos de ofender AMIGO)

----------


## nevulo

Jeje, gracias mayico, era broma, soy bastante malo para encontrar parecidos pero si se me ocurre algo te lo haré saberrrrrrr :evil: 
Un saludo :P

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Premio para Mayico por descubrirnos a MaNeLvulo!!!!!!   :Lol:  

Es de los mejores (junto con los que he posteado yo, of course)

----------


## magick16

Me van a matar x este comentario.Pero busque y no encontre como subir la foto.Perdonen pero por favor no me reprochen.Jeje.Perdon

----------


## nevulo

Atemorizador...

----------


## zarkov

¡Leche!
El de Orense.

----------


## shark

si, es lo que tiene trabajar en publicidad, me cuelo donde quiero, de actor en esa pelicula...lo que pasa es que como le dije a Tom Cruise , "Tom , no soporto a ese tipo gente que anda fardando de conocer a famosos" :twisted:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

No me extraña. Tom se pone pesadísimo contando a todo el mundo que nos conoce....   :Lol:  


(Bueno, ya que me lo pones a huevo debo decir que he charlado largo rato con Michel Douglas, un poco con Catherine Deneuve y Matthew Modine y..... MIS LABIOS HAN BESADO A REBECA DE MORNAY!!!!)

Hasta ahí puedo leer..... :twisted:

----------


## Jeff

Bueno O'Malley, tambien de ilusiones se vive!  :Lol:

----------


## nevulo

Si es que nunca acierta uno, iba por ignoto, atemorizador, malvado....en fin, le pondré las gafas estilo shark. 8-) 
ya buscaré algo mas atemorizador y sin forma de tiburon.
Un saludo

----------


## gomobel

Yo al principio pensé en Ignoto (lo siento Ignoto) pero al ver la cara (y el nick) de shark dije ¡claro! 

:D

----------


## Jeff

> ... iba por ignoto, atemorizador, malvado....


Ignoto atemorizador? malvado? por favor si Ignoto, perdon Sir Ignoto es un pan de Dios!.  :P

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pues esta vez creo a Sir O'Ma.

20 años de radio dan para mucho ... pero quien sabe ... 40 y tantos años de vida tambien dan para muchas noches de sueños ...

¿Qué papel jugava O'Ma en la radio?  :twisted:  :twisted: , mmmm

----------


## eidanyoson

De micrófono  

 El problema de llevar algunos tipos de sombreros es lo que tiene... :D

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

HAces bien en creerme 3D, es rigurosamente cierto. En ambas mejillas, pero la he besado.

----------


## Potamito

<------- Nadie se anima??

----------


## letang

Me intrigó saber quien era esa Rebeca de Mornay así que escribí eso en Google Imágenes.
Poned "Rebeca de Mornay" y veréis a quien va besando O'Ma por ahí.

Después si queréis ver fotos de una famosa actriz poned "Rebecca de Mornay" con dos Ces, y ya es otra cosa... jejeje

Ay O'Ma... ¡pillín!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Si, es Rebecca.... jejeje

----------


## Ella

a quien se parece nevulo :Confused: 
desde que vi su foto en el avatar me sonaba su cara, yclaro, era tenoch!! uno de los personajes de "y tu mama tambien" (javier luna)

----------


## nevulo

Os veo bastante desencaminados......el avatar no me hace justicia...jajajajajaja
Un saludo

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Como yo inicié este 'sinsentido' hago otra aportación:

Ella Vs la violinísta Vanessa Mae

----------


## zarkov

A mí, me recuerda a...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ilústrame, Ruso ¿Es alguna peli de miedo?

----------


## zarkov

The Ring.

Por cierto, que al final de la primera parte se arregla todo.
Sin embargo en la segunda...
Si queréis lo cuento.

----------


## Rafa505

Una película más o una menos, da igual, ilustranos por favor.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

NOOOOOOOOOOO. Este hilo es sólo para parecidos razonables. El destroce de pelis es en otro. borraré posts, os lo aseguro.

----------


## letang

Hoy he ido a ver El truco final.
Y no es que vaya a reventar pelis, sino que mientras mriaba la película decía "joer, este es Soria".

Cuando he leído que Tesla estaba interpretado por David Bowie, he buscado alguna foto, y efectivamente, Tesla es calcado a Juan Manuel Soria, presidente del PP canario.

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

Bueno, mi cumpleaños es el día 10 de marzo, y me hace ilusión que alguno de vosotr@s me obsequiara con algún "parecido razonable" con alguien famoso, conocido, etc.
Os aviso con bastante tiempo.

Muchas gracias por anticipado.

Saludos Mágicos

----------


## magohamo

> a quien se parece nevulo
> desde que vi su foto en el avatar me sonaba su cara, yclaro, era tenoch!! uno de los personajes de "y tu mama tambien" (javier luna)


de que se trata la pelicula y tu mama tambien?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

REcojo el reto de Tulipán....

----------


## magikko

Ella: "... era tenoch!! uno de los personajes de "y tu mama tambien" (javier luna)..."


No era Diego Luna?

magohamo: "...de que se trata la pelicula y tu mama tambien?.."

Dos amigos que hacen un viaje con una amiga que conocen, tienen sexo todos y durante la historia se describe parte de la vida de cada uno de ellos, hay gritos, peleas, sexo nuevamente, lagrimas y muestra un poco la vida de dos chavos medios ñeros

----------


## magikko

O'Malley, estas en un error, el tulipan negro en realidad es el cantante mexicano... Jose Jose, el principe de la cancion

----------


## gones

Bueno yo dejo aqui mi foto para haber si al final no es casualidad y me voy a parecer a ese personaje en concreto.Es que me lo dicen en to' los laos y todo el mundo.Y no,no es a Beckham :DComo pista decir que sale en Antena 3

Pd:no se porque a quedao en este tamaño...si es que soy un tio grande  :Lol:

----------


## magohamo

y quien me encuantra parecido?

----------


## Potamito

Si no es O'Malley??

 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

> O'Malley, estas en un error, el tulipan negro en realidad es el cantante mexicano... Jose Jose, el principe de la cancion


Me parece que mi foto no os está guiando por el camino deseable del parecido razonable. Por tal motivo he decidido ayudaros y la he cambiado por otra que se me ve algo más claro.
Espero que con ésta sí acertéis con algún personaje que creáis que se me parece razonablemente.

Una pista os doy, de las muchas posibilidades que hay. Siempre me dijeron que me parecía al protagonista de una serie de TV de los 80. Quiero recordar que se trataba de un bombero con una hija, aunque nunca salía vestido de bombero, o quizás con más hijos y era soltero o viudo, no recuerdo bien.
¡Ah! también, mis amigos, dicen que me parezco a un cantante actual, no español. Yo sé quién es pero lo dejo para vosotros. Bueno, os doy una pista, su nombre empieza por R y su apellido por W.

Venga anímaros, que habrá un premio al final.

Saludos Mágicos

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡¡ES CURRO JIMENEZ DE MAYOR!!!

----------


## mayico

a ver... el cantante es este creo yo. pero te puedo decir... que tengo otro personaje que se parece mas a tí, lo que pasa es que no recuerdo su nombre. es un actor cómico, que suele salir en varios programas... y hace de limpiadora, es un hombre y siempre hace de limpiadora, no se dar mas datos pero se parece mucho a ti. tilipán.

----------


## Jmac

Creo que se parece bastante.

----------


## ingodwetrust

> a ver... el cantante es este creo yo. pero te puedo decir... que tengo otro personaje que se parece mas a tí, lo que pasa es que no recuerdo su nombre. es un actor cómico, que suele salir en varios programas... y hace de limpiadora, es un hombre y siempre hace de limpiadora, no se dar mas datos pero se parece mucho a ti. tilipán.


¿Te refieres a Miguel Caiceo?

----------


## mayico

exacto, a este mismo humorista me referia. sinceramente... tienen muuuuuuuuuucho parecido jejejjee. tulipán, a él te dicen que te pareces?

----------


## letang

Miguel Caiceo en la foto de la izquierda se me parece al Mago Alcalá.

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

Mayico dice: (a ver... el cantante es este creo yo)

Has acertado con el nombre. Y ello a pesar de que, en la foto, tengo los ojos entornados debido al sol que me molestaba y no se aprecia del todo bien. Ya sabéis, a los que tenemos los ojos claros, en mi caso son de color verde, la luz solar nos molesta bastante. 
Pero es cierto que, incluso algunas de mis clientas, me han dicho el parecido con Robbie Williams.

Pero os animo a seguir buscando. ¡Ah! antes de que otro me lo diga en el foro. También me han dicho que me parezco a uno de los componentes del dúo Cruz y Raya.

Venga, hasta otra.

Saludos Mágicos

----------


## Ayy

jaja a algunos de nosotros no nos encuentran parecido ni de coña... somos unicos!!! xD

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> jaja a algunos de nosotros no nos encuentran parecido ni de coña... somos unicos!!! xD


Dí que sí, a ver si me encontrais parecido...

----------


## ign

> Dí que sí, a ver si me encontrais parecido...


En un puertooo... italianooo... 
al pie de la montañaaa... 
vive nuestro amigo Malcom...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

JAJAJAJAJAJAJA   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Esta te la guardo (cuando vengas a Madrid, tienes un par de cervezas/coca-colas pagadas)

----------


## Ayy

eee yo tambien quieroooo

----------


## ganu

Lo siento Ayy, pero por la foto de tu avatar te pareces a............

PAQUIRRIN!!!!!!!!



No te lo tomes a mal   :Oops:  , que seguro que estoy equivocado   :Wink:

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Les saco parecido a Luis Tosar y a popt

La verdad es que tenia en mi pc mas parecidos de alguno de los foreros pero ya que yo no tengo ninguna foto mia puesta todavia en mi avatar pues decidi no publicar esas "semejanzas". Hace meses el pc se me estropeo y se em borraron entre oras cosas, esas fotos.

Bueno, a lo que voy, que aunque todavia no tengo foto ..... Aqui va uno de los parecidos que recuerdo.

Luis Tosar y popt

Y ya que estamos recomiendo para quien no lo haya hecho que vea la pelicula LA FLAQUEZA DEL BOLCHEVIQUE (Luis Tosar y Maria Valverde como protagonistas, pelicula del libro de Lorenzo Silva bajo el mismo nombre y que fue finalista del Premio Nadal en 1997)

----------


## ganu

gones es Eduard Soto "El Neng"  :D

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Jeff es Christopher Lloyd, aunque tambien veo cierta similitud con el protagonista de la pelicula Warlock, el brujo.

----------


## Jeff

Estas muerto!  :shock:

----------


## jorg3

Pues ahora que sale popt, le veo clavadoa Oz Pearlman  :P

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Estas muerto!  :shock:


De buen rollo !!!!   :Lol:   :Wink:  

A ver si pongo alguna foto mia para que me saqueis parecidos tambien.

Jorg3, la primera vez que vi la foto de popt le vi un gran parecido a Luis Tosar, incluso mas que con Oz Pearlman.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Soy único e inimitable. Es decir, conmigo se rompió el molde.

¿A quien me parezco?
¿Que fue antes el huevo o la gallina?
¿A que huelen las nubes?

Preguntas a las que la lógica jamás podrá responder. :twisted:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Hombre...... ya que preguntas....... Te veo un aire a Cantinflas.

----------


## Ayy

yo se de otro que va a morir.... por lo menos se que tengo que cambiar la foto del avatar.... yo paquirrrin :Confused: ?? antes muerrrtoooo

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Hombre...... ya que preguntas....... Te veo un aire a Cantinflas.


No se, no se... no me veo muy parecido....  :Wink:  ... Aunque agradezco el esfuerzo mental.

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Esto es para picarte un poquito.  :twisted:

----------


## gomobel

No sé si ya estaban puestos estos, pero los he visto hoy y me han parecido razonablemente :D

----------


## DrareG

Pues yo tengo uno de magic-carlos, que por lo visto hace un tiempo que no se pasa por el foro pero he visto su avatar i no he podido evitarlo. El parecido es Albert Om, el presentador de El Club en TV3.

Alla va:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
> Hombre...... ya que preguntas....... Te veo un aire a Cantinflas.
> 
> 
> No se, no se... no me veo muy parecido....  ... Aunque agradezco el esfuerzo mental.
> 
>    
> 
> Esto es para picarte un poquito.  :twisted:


te ha encantado, ¡confiésalo!   :Lol:

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

Bueno... en la imagen en concreto no mucho... pero en persona, doy fe de ello:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Voy a por la recortada...

----------


## letang

Tom Hanks en "Atrápame si puedes" vs Arturo de Ascanio

He llamado al archivo Hankscanio (que agudo yo...  :P )

----------


## gones

> gones es Eduard Soto "El Neng"  :D



Pues si,casi todo el mundo me los dice...bueno,todos menos mi madre.

Un saludo

----------


## Coyotecordoba

> Soy único e inimitable. Es decir, conmigo se rompió el molde.
> 
> ¿A quien me parezco?
> ¿Que fue antes el huevo o la gallina?
> ¿A que huelen las nubes?
> 
> Preguntas a las que la lógica jamás podrá responder. :twisted:


Me temo que nooooooooooo te tengo preparado un parecido que te va a encantar dame un ratillo a ver si mañana lo subo  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Coyotecordoba

Tambien conocido como......

GAÑÑÑAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANN

----------


## angelydemonio

Buenísimo lo de Oz Pearlman y popt!

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Tambien conocido como......
> 
> GAÑÑÑAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANN


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Eze me ha guztaooo Gañannn!!!

----------


## Ella

yo tnego otro
pincha y angel

----------


## dreaigon

Que bueno este ella, tengo otro para  angel a ver si lo monto

----------


## angelydemonio

Naaa, nada que ver....!





Ni en lo blanco del ojo se parece (y es porque no se ve lo blanco de sus ojos)











Saludos!

----------


## lop1

Siempre me lo han dicho, pero últimamente más. A que no me parezco??



La foto no lo muestra muy bien... es del año pasado (por suerte)

Un Saludo  :D

----------


## Irmo

Juas, como os pasais por aquí. No hay ningún especialista en magia ""gore"" por aquí? Podría interesar a mas de uno  :D

----------


## magohamo

nadie se parece a mi?

----------


## rifaj

Si alguien se aburre que busque uno mio xdxd.

----------


## Shinoda

Rifaj eres clavado al hermano de un compañero de clase, pero CLAVADO, no pongo la foto suya por motivos lógicos.

----------


## zarkov

A todo recién venido se le saca su parecido   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## chas

antonio banderas??
dios!!!
jajjaja nose yo  :Oops:

----------


## ign

El Antonio Banderas ese... Como que se da un aire a mí, ¿no?   :Wink:  

Es broma, más quisiera él...  :o  :o  :o

----------


## Coyotecordoba

> El Antonio Banderas ese... Como que se da un aire a mí, ¿no?   
> 
> Es broma, más quisiera él...  :o  :o  :o


Mas bien yo diria que eres clavado a Frodo bolson :D

----------


## gomobel

> Iniciado por ign
> 
> El Antonio Banderas ese... Como que se da un aire a mí, ¿no?   
> 
> Es broma, más quisiera él...  :o  :o  :o
> 
> 
> Mas bien yo diria que eres clavado a Frodo bolson :D


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zarkov

Vaya clavada Ign   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## dreaigon

JAJa, esta a sido buena, muy buena.

----------


## Coyotecordoba

Joer es que estaba a huevo! menos mal que llege en el momento oportuno que seguro que me la pisais alguno,le voy cogiendo el gustillo a esto ya llevo dos parecidos,En breve subire mi foto a ver si me dan el descuento en la tienda asi que espero qno haya represalias....

----------


## YaGo

Hacía tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí.

El de Ign es el mejor de todos ¡eh!

 :Lol:

----------


## lop1

Jajaja está muy bien, son IGUALES   :Lol:

----------


## ign

> Iniciado por ign
> 
> El Antonio Banderas ese... Como que se da un aire a mí, ¿no?   
> 
> Es broma, más quisiera él...  :o  :o  :o
> 
> 
> Mas bien yo diria que eres clavado a Frodo bolson :D


Buen parecido, pero ya me compararon con frodo este verano, consulta en las 45 páginas anteriores   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .

¿Es que no se me puede encontrar otro parecido que no sea con Frodo?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## YaGo

No
























 :Lol:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Tal vez con Merry o Pippin. Sam es un poquito más regordete   :Lol:

----------


## ign

> Tal vez con Merry o Pippin. Sam es un poquito más regordete


Entonces, yo soy Sam. La buena vida pasa factura   :Wink:  ...

----------


## ne0_

Pues yo te habia preparado uno para la anterior foto que tenias, comparandote con merry pero al final vi que no te parecias demasiado.
Y ahora en la nueva foto me recuerdas mas a pippin... asi que te pongo vs merry y vs pippin, ¡sera por hobbit!   :Lol:  






PD: De todas formas depende mucho de la foto, en las que pusiste 6 junto con la de la playa  8)  no te parecias apenas...
saludos

----------


## Ayy

ya no soy paquirrrrrrrin

menos mal... buscadme otro parecido que no sea paquirrin jajaja
que he estado a punto de suicidarme.....

----------


## franjvn

Jejeje, que hilo mas bueno.

----------


## ganu

*franjvn escribió:*



> Jejeje, que hilo mas bueno.


Mira que bien, recien llegado y ya tienes parecido   :Lol:

----------


## Kal-El

tengo un par hechas pero....¡¡¡No consigo colgar las imagenes!!!...HELP ME, PLIS!!!!

----------


## Rafa505

Este:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Es Esparza un rapero?   :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## mariio

es tote king!!!!

----------


## Ayy

ostiaaaas que feliz que soy ahora, he pasado de paquirrin a travolta... eso si que es evolucion jejeje  asias rafa505, ya te pagare lo prometido xD

----------


## Dow

lo siento...

----------


## esparza

> Es Esparza un rapero?   :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


Uala! Tote king...un tio guapo   :Wink: 

Vendetta!!!!!

----------


## Ayy

DOW, eso  de mezclar asuntos personales con los magicos..... 
ya le dire yo a tu novio lo que andas haciendo por ahi con los mafiosos

----------


## Dow

mafiosos a mi...

----------


## mariio

capullo xD

----------


## mariio

ahora me toca a mi

----------


## Dow

ahora es el monstruo de las verduras!!! lo cambiaron en EEUU xD

----------


## darkness

Madre mia, me he leido las 46 páginas en una tarde... vaya "jartá" a reir jaja.

En fin, dejo mi pequeña aportación...

Aunque no he encontrado ninguna foto por internet... gomobel, con esa ropa y las gafas, si le ponemos una boina se nos parece a... Jandro, de Nada X Aquí!

Salu2!

----------


## lop1

:Lol:  Venga gomobel, podrias subir alguna foto sin gafas jeje, no te imagino...

Saludos  :D

----------


## gomobel

> Madre mia, me he leido las 46 páginas en una tarde... vaya "jartá" a reir jaja.
> 
> En fin, dejo mi pequeña aportación...
> 
> Aunque no he encontrado ninguna foto por internet... gomobel, con esa ropa y las gafas, si le ponemos una boina se nos parece a... Jandro, de Nada X Aquí!
> 
> Salu2!


:D

Sí, me puse de amarillo por algo :D

Aunque tendré que cambiar de color, ya que como dices el amarillo está ya cogido por nuestro televisivo mago.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vuelvo a participar...... porque no me he podido resistir:

Jef.... y Paco Umbral! (lástima no haber encontrado una foto más antigua, de Umbral con cuello vuelto...)

----------


## MrKhaki

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Jeff

This is your best shoot O'Malley?

----------


## Ella

aqui otros dos gemelos!!!

manu y daku

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> This is your best shoot O'Malley?


Lo que pasa es que he puesto tu foto sin la mascarilla rejuvenecedora y sin el 'just for men' ni el 'grecian 2000' que usas habitualmente para disimular tu edad.

Viene a ser un parecido con 'visión de futuro'.

----------


## Shinoda

Vcopola y El rubio de cruz y raya.

----------


## iscariote

Ella vs Gemio




Tengo otro parecido, lo que pasa es que se parece a un individuo del 11-m y no lo pongo por el buen rollo imperante.

Saludos!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Iscariote...........¡AL PAREDÓN!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mira que es malo el parecido de Ella conla 'Gemío' (léase con la tilde donde la puse).

 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Cuasimago

Joé, que bueno este hilo....
Llevo casi una hora tragandome cuarenta y tantas paginas y "me jartao" de reir.
El nivel ha sido de 10 sobre 10.

Omalley como siempre tan genial.. 
Felicidades a todos los que habeis participado en estas 47 paginas.

Que bueno.

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## vcopola

No habia visto que me habian sacado parecido xDDDD

----------


## swaze

No había visto antes este hilo, pero ahora comprendo porque insistiis tanto en poner la foto como avatar....

Me he reído de lo lindo con algunos xD

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Sendal Penn es en realidad ... Sean Penn.

----------


## Zurraspas

> Vuelvo a participar...... porque no me he podido resistir:
> 
> Jef.... y Paco Umbral! (lástima no haber encontrado una foto más antigua, de Umbral con cuello vuelto...)


 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  muy bueno jajaja no me he podido resistir 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1cTIUc7cJc

PD: no se veía jaja

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Hacía tiempo que nos estábamos durmiendo......

A ver qué os parece este


[Lo siento, he tenido que editar. y eliminar el archivo. Merde! (Era buenísimo)]

----------


## Blakito

:Lol:   :Lol:  Buenísimo, ¿aunque ahí Arturo no sale algo "demacrado", a mi me costó un poquito reconocerlo....?

Yo tenía en mente estas fotos....que son las "típicas".

----------


## sergiocl

Por aqui por Chile hay un bailarín de dudosa virilidad, que el parecido con Rives es IMPRESIONANTE. (espero sólo sea en lo físico... bueno y si no.. en fin)

----------


## Rafa505

No se pueden revelar claves de otras páginas, propongo el baneo inmediato de O'Malley  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> No se pueden revelar claves de otras páginas, propongo el baneo inmediato de O'Malley


¡Vete a Parla!!!! (Ya sabes a qué.....)  :evil: 


 :Lol:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Lo apoyo .. baneo inmediato ... A ver que dicen los demás moderadores ...

----------


## Rives

> Por aqui por Chile hay un bailarín de dudosa virilidad, que el parecido con Rives es IMPRESIONANTE. (espero sólo sea en lo físico... bueno y si no.. en fin)


JAJAJJAJAJAJAJ Que conste que no soy Gay !! 

QUe bueno !   :Wink:

----------


## Jeff

Bueno, bueno, al ver esta foto (original) no me pude resistir!, la primera es la verdad de donde estuvieron y que hicieron los dos y la segunda es cartel oficial del encuentro entre O'Malley & Ignoto ("Sir" los dos!) .

La base de la primera es "Las Vegas" y la otra un cartel mio, 
Que lo disfruten.

Nos vemos en el espejo.

----------


## kirashi

jajajja no lo leí entero el hilo pero me jodí de la risa xD!!! eh muerto de un ataque de risa incontenible ^^

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Jeff..... yo también te quiero!  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 







 :Lol:

----------


## keko

A mi Jeff se me parece al erúdito en Letras del programa de Telemadrid Cifras y Letras



 :Wink:

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> A mi Jeff se me parece al erúdito en Letras del programa de Telemadrid Cifras y Letras


Que ahora lo emiten también por las noches en Canal 2 Andalucía, presentado por Goyo.   :Wink:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Bueno..... un modesto aporte más:

KiGojinn y Pete Doherty

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Bueno..... un modesto aporte más:
> 
> KiGojinn y Pete Doherty


Ya le gustaría a Kate Moss... 8-)

----------


## ExTrEm0

Joer, Gano, no sabía que rapearas.

Gamo VS Rapsusklei   (Rapero Zaragozano)

----------


## Juandi

Todavía no he tenido tiempo de revisar todas las páginas de este hilo, pero hasta la fecha no he encontrado un parecido razonable que me llamó mucho la atención el primer día de entrar a este foro.

Aquí lo tenéis:

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## ExTrEm0

A lo de Busyman y 3D incluiría uno más.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Por lo visto soy el guapo de los 3.

¿Este Lucas quién es?

----------


## Juandi

Como mucho querrás decir que es en la foto donde sales más favorecido.

Te recuerdo que es OBLIGACIÓN de los MODERADORES expulsar a los que asumen doble identidad. Y este es un ejemplo palmario.

¿Quién es Lucas?

----------


## ign

> Como mucho querrás decir que es en la foto donde sales más favorecido.
> 
> Te recuerdo que es OBLIGACIÓN de los MODERADORES expulsar a los que asumen doble identidad. Y este es un ejemplo palmario.


Ésto me ha hecho pensar lo siguiente: ¿quién modera a los moderadores?

Los moderadores están desmoderados
¿quién les moderará?
el moderador que les modere
buen moderador será...

 :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## Jeff

Hola Juandi, hazme un favor... ponme una foto tuya (no de Obelix), sino tuya un poco mas de cerca o mejor. Veras es que tengo gana de jugar con el photoimpact 11 y tu foto, lo que pasa es que la de tu avatar no me deja mucho juego, ademas con Obelix atravesado (aunque bien sé que es tu avatar de la dama), me gusta mas tu foto. Anda no seas malo y ponmelo facil!!!!

Nos vemos en el espejo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Jeff; despistao ...

Revisa este hilo:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...=150379#150379

Por cierto, que salgo mejor en la foto, eso es indiscutible   :Lol:

----------


## Jeff

Gracias 3D, que haria yo sin ti :Confused:  por cierto, si sales mejor en esta foto... solo se te ve la mitad! (mejor asi!!).   :Smile1:  

Nos vemos en el espejo, y tu Juandi, dame algo de tiempo y ya estaras en esta seccion!

Saludos

----------


## Juandi

> Anda no seas malo y ponmelo facil!!!!


¿Te parece bien así de fácil?



Que conste que a temporadas uso bigote (ese bigote).

----------


## Jeff

Tranqui-tronco, que Obelix no estaba en mi punto de mira. Dame tiempo!!   :Smile1:  
Pero la idea paso por mi mente!  :D 

Saludos, nos vemos en el espejo.

----------


## Juan Luis Rubiales

Aqui tenemos a "IceMan", "Yunke", un servidor y "Buenafuente". La sociedad de Oviedo esta llena de "Parecidos Razonables"

----------


## Juan Luis Rubiales

[REPETIDO]

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

[quote="Juan Luis Rubiales"]Aqui tenemos a "IceMan", "Yunke", un servidor y "Buenafuente". La sociedad de Oviedo esta llena de "Parecidos Razonables"


Estoo...... ejem......... así no  vale macho! :Lol:   :Lol:  

DAme tiempo y verás como les encuentro algún parecido a 'esos imitadores de pacotilla de la foto'   :Lol:

----------


## keko



----------


## keko

a ver este parecido...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

El de Luis Tosar está muy bien!   :Lol:

----------


## Ayy

> 


anda coño.... este no le habia visto... jajaja
pues... no lo digas por ahi... soy el cantante... pero es secreto!! xD
aunque ya he cambiado de foto... a buscarme otro jaja

----------


## eldavy



----------


## Jeff

Lamento no haber podido dedicarle mas tiempo. Pero ahi esta. Que lo disfruten.

----------


## Ayy

jajaja
 que buena jeff!! un poco el color, pero queda bien....
hazme una a mi!!

----------


## keko

Creo tener otra bastante razonable...


busyman y el cantante manuel carrasco (creo que salió en OT)

Lo de llevar la corbata así... también me suena. 8) 

Dejo url: http://www.20minutos.es/galeria/3396/0/6/premios-amigo/

----------


## Ayy

es que manuel carrasco es su nombre artistico de los escenarios musicales, el de busyman es el de nacimiento..

----------


## BusyMan

Jodeer, mi mismo pelo, misma ropa, mismo botón desabrochado... misma cara?? jodeer qué feo es/soy

----------


## Marco Antonio

Busy tu tienes más estilo..... no gastas corbata.

----------


## BusyMan

Sí, sí gasto, sí  :(

----------


## keko

Otro parecido razonable...

elmagobarreda y chuky el de Los Serrano (Jimmy Barnatán)

----------


## zhoraida

> Creo tener otra bastante razonable...
> 
> 
> busyman y el cantante manuel carrasco (creo que salió en OT)
> 
> Lo de llevar la corbata así... también me suena. 8) 
> 
> Dejo url: http://www.20minutos.es/galeria/3396/0/6/premios-amigo/


Lo siento Busy pero eres iiiiiigual.... jejeje 

P.D siento reabrir este post pero es que estuve echandole un vistazo y me hizo gracia

----------


## magikko

Lo sabía! Lo sabía! Son el mismo usuario!

----------


## leonard

jajaj muy bueno....todos!!!

----------


## Juan Luis Rubiales

Jose Blanco



Ricardo Rodriguez

----------


## keko

Este de Ricardo es buenísimo, el otro día en clase pensaba... se me parece a alguien... y zas ahí está!

----------


## Ella

rodolfo chikilicuate y dow (quien en esta foto intento peinarse para que no se le note el tupe).

----------


## Ayy

Dowi chikilikuatre!! son hermanos!!

----------


## Mago Manè

Perdon editado

----------


## Mago Manè

O no?

----------


## Mago Manè

Perdon editado

----------


## Mago Manè

Perdon debi hacerlo asi de un princpio  :-(

Esa perrilla, esa expresion... calcaitos

Un abrazo Rubiales...

----------


## Dow

eh, que me he afeitado

----------


## el gran dani

y yo a quien me parezco?jejejeej
un saludo

----------


## eidanyoson

Tú pon una foto en que se te vea bien y verás,,,  :D

----------


## el gran dani

no puedo cambiar la foto,me vuelvo loco con los megapixel y esas cosas jejejejejej
un saludo

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Has probado usar el paint? (o pain  :117: )
puedes ajustar el tamaño, en la esquinica inferior derecha está para agrandar y tal, y al tocarlo te indica cuantos pixeles llevas.

Paint es poderoso.

----------


## magikko

> Paint es poderoso


Su poder tiene limites. Si haces mas pequeña la imagen arrastrando la esquina inferior derecha se va distorcionar. Es por eso que necesita ayuda de su amiga "vista previa" y la mujer "Impr pant pet sis".

Abre la imagen con vista previa para que salga de un tamaño justo y bonito, sin distorcion, le das clik a la tecla para copiar pantalla y listo. Ahora es mas facil que paint aplique su poder.

Saludos!

----------


## el gran dani

ya;a ver a quien me parezco je je je 
un saludo

----------


## The Return of Ricky

ea pues

----------


## keko

Moss y Juan Luis Cano (Gomaespuma)

----------


## el gran dani

> ea pues


muy bueno jajajaja me buscais mas parecidos?es que me parto jajajajaaj 
un saludo

----------


## aitorlarrea

Yo + Gollum = Steve Buscemi

----------


## Chema78

Borro porque me lio al meter las fotos!
Pero el avatar de dreaigon me recuerda a Anakin Skywalker!

Saludos.

----------


## dreaigon

¿?

anakin el niño?¿anakin el mayor? ¿quizas cuando es ya muy mayor y viste de negro?

Anda anda, por que no me habeis visto ahora con los pelos que llevo, mas bien parezco chewacha

----------


## Danet

Aqui me dejo en vuestras manos  jajajaja



y a falta de 1... 2!

En esta a mi primillo tambien le podeis sacar algun parecido, aunque a mi en esa foto me recuerda a un Gremlin!!!

----------


## aitorlarrea

Si que se parece a anakin, por la foto del avatar, porque no he visto ninguna otra, al anakin adolescente, entre uno y el otro.

PD: poner fotos no? no solo decir a quien se parecen...

----------


## dreaigon

¿Si? Pues ahora nada más por jorobar me cambio de avatar..

----------


## Chema78

> ¿?
> 
> anakin el niño?¿anakin el mayor? ¿quizas cuando es ya muy mayor y viste de negro?
> 
> Anda anda, por que no me habeis visto ahora con los pelos que llevo, mas bien parezco chewacha


Al Anakin adolescente!
Lo digo por la foto del avatar.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pobre Danet :mrgreen:

----------


## Danet

> Pobre Danet :mrgreen:


Jajaja la curiosidad mató al gato, que razón tienes! sino verás...

----------


## angelilliks

Yunque.

----------


## gta_coches

y yo a quien me parezco  :Confused: ??

----------


## letang

A Carlos Blanco, el niño superdotado.

----------


## gta_coches

> A Carlos Blanco, el niño superdotado.


esas palmichas no las tengo e inteligente no soy jajajajjaa

----------


## Danet

Si las tienes si, y Dios!!! eres clavao!
Y eso de la inteligencia te lo tenias guardao.. eeeh?  :Wink1:

----------


## gta_coches

> Si las tienes si, y Dios!!! eres clavao!
> Y eso de la inteligencia te lo tenias guardao.. eeeh?



jajajajajajja soy superdotadisimo jajajajajajaja

----------


## gta_coches

El gran Vicente Canuto y Povedilla de la serie de *LOS HOMBRES DE PACO*

----------


## Juan Luis Rubiales

Bueno no tengo foto de  el parecido razonable pero si un video, de un presentador de Onda Jerez Tv clavaito a Woody Aragon.

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=rAcA3UxUGWc

----------


## elmagobarreda

Todos son parecidos a alguien... :shock: 
Haber si encontrais mi parecido, os pongo un reto ¡¡!!


El mas parecido a mi gana...

Saludos.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Iniesta  VS   Jorge Blass

----------


## juanperico

Extremo vs shotta

----------


## queco

Os dejo ésta página en la que introduciendo una foto, calcula el % de parecido con famosos....



http://www.myheritage.es/reconocimie...l-celebridades

De nada  8-)

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Acabo de entrar en esa web, y es más mala, dice que me parezco a un ruso, que no se parece en mi ni en el blanco de los ojos...jajaja.

Saludos!

----------


## Ayy

Esa pagina basa los parecidos en la expresion facial...  lo qeu debes hacer es mter 3 o 4 fotos, y si en varias te sale el mismo con mas porcentaje...  ese es xD

----------


## Ayy

Reviviendo viejos hilos.....
Eidan, uno de nuestros moderadores.... aparte de magia...  tambien canta!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3USE0...eature=related



anda que lo habia comentado... jajaja

----------


## eidanyoson

No lo hago mal ¿eh?

----------


## eidanyoson

Resucitemos esto un poco:

----------


## Ming

Jajajajjaja
¡¡¡Muy bueno!!!
 :Rofl: 

PD. Sacaré esa imagen del perfil...

----------


## eidanyoson

Pon otra, pon otra  :001 302:

----------


## Ming

La verdad es que no se me ocurre ningún parecido... Coloclom es el lobo feroz y la caperucita roja, pero por ahora eso es todo :(

----------


## Pulgas

La foto de la izquierda es la que usa Ritxi como avatar en Magiapotagia.

 

La foto de la derecha es la que figura como avatar de nuestro compañero Magicpere en otros foros

----------


## Ming

¿Este cuela?

 

Sí, sí, lo se, hizo la serie hace unos añitos  :302: 

Viendo la foto de Magicpere... ¿no es Pep Maria?


PD. Por si alguien no sabe quien es es PHER.

----------


## Magnano

No se parecen en exceso, pero a que se puede poner en situación?

----------


## eidanyoson

Jaajjajajaja,  :Rofl: 

Pulgas, siempre dije que tenías un "resplandor" especial  :Lol:

----------


## Pulgas

dcmoreno: apúntate un ocho.  :Great: 
Algún día me pondré cuatro pelos en la frente para que nos parezcamos más.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Yo con el pelo larguito decían que me parecía a Marc Gasol... Que se cuide el oido quien sea porque lo que es la vista... jajajaja

----------


## Ming

> Yo con el pelo larguito decían que me parecía a Marc Gasol... Que se cuide el oido quien sea porque lo que es la vista... jajajaja




...  :Neutral: ...

----------


## Ming

Debo confesar que desde hace un tiempo que tengo un "problemilla"...

 

¿No le veis un parecido?

----------


## t.barrie

> Debo confesar que desde hace un tiempo que tengo un "problemilla"...
> 
>  
> 
> ¿No le veis un parecido?


 :001 302:  :001 302: Mujer!!! En la barba y en el blanco de los ojos. Aunque en la foto de Eidan no se aprecia el color blanco de los ojos.

"No se parecen mucho, me temo"

----------


## S. Alexander

> Debo confesar que desde hace un tiempo que tengo un "problemilla"...
> 
>  
> 
> ¿No le veis un parecido?


Sí, en que tienen el mismo número de huesos, la misma base de carbono y... la barba x'D Yo no  :O11:

----------


## Ming

¿A no? Pues yo los veo hermanos como mínimo  :117: 

PD. ¿Y a Eidan y Oskiper?


(a mi favor decir que en la foto antigua de Oskiper se parecían, de verdad)

----------


## Fran Gomez

¿Y estos?

 

El resplandor que les sale de la mano es calcao...

----------


## S. Alexander

> ¿Y estos?
> 
>  
> 
> El resplandor que les sale de la mano es calcao...


Sí, yo esque en realidad soy una célula de aquí nuestro amigo que se escapó de su cuerpo, germinó en el río Tajo (que como todos sabemos está muy contaminado), mutó y salí yo, por eso tenemos el mismo resplandor x'D

----------


## S. Alexander

> ¿A no? Pues yo los veo hermanos como mínimo 
> 
> PD. ¿Y a Eidan y Oskiper?
> 
> 
> (a mi favor decir que en la foto antigua de Oskiper se parecían, de verdad)


Ming, yo repito que tener la barba igual no es parecerse... ¡Parecerse es algo así como Jackie Chan a otro chino cualquiera!  :001 302:  xDDDD

----------


## Ravenous

> Sí, yo esque en realidad soy una célula de aquí nuestro amigo que se escapó de su cuerpo, germinó en el río Tajo (que como todos sabemos está muy contaminado), mutó y salí yo, por eso tenemos el mismo resplandor x'D


Si, si, pero a mi aún no me has pagado los derechos autor. Y más vale que lo hagas, porque soy más duro que el Ramoncín ese.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> ... ...


Voy a buscar alguna foto de cuando tenía el pelo tal cual lo tiene la foto que has puesto!

----------


## S. Alexander

> Si, si, pero a mi aún no me has pagado los derechos autor. Y más vale que lo hagas, porque soy más duro que el Ramoncín ese.


******... errrr esto... ¡mi luz es un poco más blanca que la tuya!... va, por Navidad, Ravenous... va, va, va...  :001 07:  Perdónamelos, que estoy pela'o  :O15:

----------


## Iban

Lo siento, ya no he podido contenerme más. Llevaba tiempo queriendo desvelar esto...

----------


## eidanyoson

Siempre le buscan parecidos a mi perlilla, pero no al resto.

----------


## Ming

Eidan, despues del vals de tu boda... no necesitamos dobles tuyos, eres único (por suerte  :302: ).

Por si alguien no sabe de que estoy hablando aquí os lo dejo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_92aR80fWag

----------


## Iban

Tú lo has querido.

Eidan:



Rober Bodegas (sé lo que hicísteis la última semana - La Sexta):

----------


## Inherent

> Eidan, despues del vals de tu boda... no necesitamos dobles tuyos, eres único (por suerte ).
> 
> Por si alguien no sabe de que estoy hablando aquí os lo dejo:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_92aR80fWag


..... parecidos razonables de videos!! Esto va con todo el respeto y buen rollo :D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJM1Tr8uu7I

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Como lo has sabido inherent? eso fue lo que me dijo en la noche de bodas:

"ERES UNA BESTIA"  :001 302: 

Por cierto, otro parecido ahora que lo he relanzado...

----------


## Ming

Jajajaj  :Rofl: 

Pues yo sigo viendo dobles por todo el foro...


Inherent, queremos una foto tuya! (y tu nombre real...)

----------


## Inherent

> Jajajaj 
> 
> Pues yo sigo viendo dobles por todo el foro...
> 
> Inherent, queremos una foto tuya! (y tu nombre real...)


La verdad es que le he cogido cariño al dibujo del avatar que uso en el foro.... pero bueno, ahí va una foto mia recién hecha lo más parecida posible X-D. Quien quiera buscar parecidos, lo tiene bien, bien sencillo.
Mi nombre real es Dani.

----------


## Iban

¿Tienes dos hermanos metidos en asuntos de la prensa del corazón? Por dar pistas, digo...

----------


## t.barrie

Al dibujo de tu avatar :302: 

Y me adelanto a Ming que encuentra dobles en el foro: a Katos. 
Ming los encuentra simplemente por que llevan barba, y yo por la falta de pelo :Wink1:

----------


## Moss

Aquí tenéis, dos gotas de agua. ¡Que coño, que no tengo abuela!

----------


## Pulgas

Ni abuela, ni vista. ¡Mira que decir que os parecéis!  :302:  :302:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## eidanyoson

De eso nada. Te pareces a Isidro Arenas, el cantante de Tennesse, los de "te vi correr". Pero no encuentro una foto en que s ele vea de joven y bien.

----------


## Ming

> Ming los encuentra simplemente por que llevan barba, y yo por la falta de pelo


¿Alguna queja? ¬¬

Inherent, por fin se tu nombre  :Smile1:  Dani  :Smile1: 

¿¡Veis como hay dobles por el foro!?

Moss, sigue soñando  :001 302: 
 :O13: 

Va Eidan, ¡queremos esa foto!

----------


## t.barrie

> ¿*Alguna queja?* ¬¬
> 
> Inherent, por fin se tu nombre  Dani 
> 
> ¿¡Veis como hay dobles por el foro!?
> 
> Moss, sigue soñando 
> 
> 
> Va Eidan, ¡queremos esa foto!


Bueno.... que le exigiste nombre y foto a Dani y tu sigues con un dibujo en tu avatar :Winktongue:

----------


## Inherent

> Al dibujo de tu avatar
> 
> Y me adelanto a Ming que encuentra dobles en el foro: a Katos. 
> Ming los encuentra simplemente por que llevan barba, y yo por la falta de pelo


Un día tenemos que hacer un monográfico sobre los tipos de calva y los tipos de perilla, jeje.
Iban, no por dios, no tengo tan mala leche como esos dos X-D

----------


## Ming

> Bueno.... que le exigiste nombre y foto a Dani y tu sigues con un dibujo en tu avatar


Pero a que es bonito mi avatar  :Oops: 

Además ya se colgó una foto por aquí: "Ming, yo soy tu padre"... o algo así. Y mi nombre... más claro no puede ser con este nick :P

----------


## Pulgas

Donde dice:
mi nombre... más claro no puede ser con este nick :P
Debe decir
mi nombre... más clar*a* no puede ser con este nick :P
 :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

> Donde dice:
> mi nombre... más claro no puede ser con este nick :P
> Debe decir
> mi nombre... más clar*a* no puede ser con este nick :P


Pulgas... 3 minutos has necesitado para darte cuenta, ¡¡¡3 minutos!!!  :117: 
Un beso  :O13:

----------


## eidanyoson

Pulgas es una de las calvas más pensantes del mundo. 

A mi ya no me asombra casi nada del él.

Bueno si, que sólo lleve 1500 mensajes.

----------


## eidanyoson

Se me olvidaba  :001 302: :

----------


## Ming

Eidan, cuelga la foto sin difuminar! porque el de la izquierda es un usuario del foro!

Edito:
 jeje "elmagobarreda"

----------


## pableton

DAVID REGAL, EGON SPENGLER de los Cazafantasmas y un sujeto que no sé de qué me suena

----------


## oskiper

Jajajaja, Iban está igual!!!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Pableton, te he movido tu hilo aquí, que es exactamente de lo mismo, para que no esté la información (por llamarlo de alguna manera, ejejej) tan diseminada. Espero que no te importe. De paso, al que no conozca este hilo, se va a echar unas cuantas risas...

----------


## Iban

Pero qué falta de respeto es ésta...

Pablo, tú lo has querido: el bebé de _la Pequeña Lulú_.

Y, Óscar, tú prepárate, que te estoy buscando.

¡Que empiece la guerra!

----------


## M.David

> Pero qué falta de respeto es ésta...
> 
> Pablo, tú lo has querido: el bebé de _la Pequeña Lulú_.
> 
> Y, Óscar, tú prepárate, que te estoy buscando.
> 
> ¡Que empiece la guerra!


¡juas, juas, juas! Me parece que tengo que subir una foto con mi cara para poder participar en este hilo en igualdad así que en cuanto la suba... Preparaos...

----------


## Tracer

Menos mal que los novatos nos libramos de esta seccion

----------


## Iban

> Menos mal que los novatos nos libramos de esta seccion


Zas, por listo: Miguel Ángel Muñoz el de _UPA Dance_.

Ale, ¿a que jode?  :117:

----------


## oskiper

> Pero qué falta de respeto es ésta...
> 
> Pablo, tú lo has querido: el bebé de _la Pequeña Lulú_.
> 
> Y, Óscar, tú prepárate, que te estoy buscando.
> 
> ¡Que empiece la guerra!



Busca tranquilo iban, hasta ahora nadie encontró un doble mío muajajajaja...

Ando por el mundo buscando dobles y eliminándolos...

----------


## pableton

[QUOTE=Iban;269688]Pero qué falta de respeto es ésta...

Pablo, tú lo has querido: el bebé de _la Pequeña Lulú_.

Bueno, no está mal, pero reconoce que el tuyo se parece más.

----------


## pableton

A ver... ahí van alguno más.

MIRKO con 7 de corazones. 

AHC con Eduard Fernández

----------


## Ming

Luisito, Luisito... te quedan nada más que una hora y media para cumplir una de tus promesas antes de ser un año más viejo, así que ya sabes lo que te toca  :Wink1: 

Lugar donde encontrar la "promesa": http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...t=4607&page=82 (mensaje 813)

¡¡¡Queremos esa foto!!!

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

........ voy a subir unas fotos de cuando tenia el pelo medio largo... viéndolo bien no me parezco un carajo, pero son las que he podido recuperar. Con esto la poca credibilidad que me quedaba queda por el suelo... pero bueno, ahí van...

PD: Y de paso, dejo una de mi de pequeño. No pega en NADA con nada del tema, pero tenía ganas de ponerla como curiosidad... jajajaja qué mono era cohone!!

----------


## Weribongui

Focaaa focaaa buumm buuum ¡¡¡ otro bocadillo de panceta¡¡

----------


## Magnano

> Focaaa focaaa buumm buuum ¡¡¡ otro bocadillo de panceta¡¡


Que ca**** que estas hecho. xD

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Lo pense en el otro dia... a ver quien me dice a que famoso numismago se parece cristian castro, si si el de "azul es que este amor es azul como el mar azul, azul como..."



o a lo mejor solo me lo parece a mi...

----------


## eidanyoson

Más joven, con la cara más afilada, a ¿Roth?, es un poco así así. :Wink1:

----------


## pableton

E. S. ANDREWS a QUEQUÉ

----------


## Iban

> E. S. ANDREWS a QUEQUÉ


 :302:  :302:  :302: 

Aquí, el que se asoma, recibe.

Estaba chupado.

----------


## Magnano

Me asomo, a ver que pasa.

----------


## Iban

Tengo algo para ti:

De mayor vas a ser como Philip Seymour Hoffman.

: - D

Toma, por pedir, jejejejej...

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

En el corcho del curro esta colgada la misma foto, el mismo parecido graciosete!!

Ya os buscare vuestro parecido a vosotros majetes!!!

PD: Si es Roth.




> E. S. ANDREWS a QUEQUÉ

----------


## goncho19

¿Un cartómago de ministro?

----------


## Osk

Jajaja, también me acerco yo a ver.....

----------


## Mago Lawrence

venga a ver quien me sacais a mi, tengo curiosidad por ver a quien me parezco jaja

----------


## mayico

mago lawrence, pon una foto mas clara, que se vea tu caretilla...

Por cierto, a mi no es que me haga ilusión, que también jeje, sino que... nadie me ha sacado nunca el parecido, y... ya me han dicho a quien me puedo parecer...

----------


## Mago Lawrence

ok creo que lo he pillado aqui esta la foto

----------


## pableton

Ahí va uno OSK y ÁNGEL PARDO

----------


## pableton

MAGO LAWRENCE es ANTONIO VEGA

(menos yonky)

----------


## Mago Lawrence

tu crees pableton?

no me veo mucho el parecido con el .. jja

----------


## pableton

lo de los parecidos es lo que tiene...

----------


## alvarovilla

> mago lawrence, pon una foto mas clara, que se vea tu caretilla...
> 
> Por cierto, a mi no es que me haga ilusión, que también jeje, sino que... nadie me ha sacado nunca el parecido, y... ya me han dicho a quien me puedo parecer...


Así a la ligera y guiandome por la foto del avatar te pareces al chaval del internado! Que no se como se llama!

----------


## S. Alexander

¡Jo, yo tengo 2 parecidos de 2 amigos míos, pero no andan por aquí!... ¡me uno a ver si os saco los parecidos a todos! :P ¡¡Oye, a mí Lawrence en esa foto con el pelo largo me parece Criss Angel!! x'D

----------


## Moss

No puedo poner la foto pero S. Alexander es clavado a Harpo Marx. Pero seguiré intentándolo.

Edito: Conseguido, aquí lo tenéis.

----------


## mayico

http://www.tuenti.com/#m=Photo&func=...605-1242147299

Lawrence... ¿qué hacías en la boda de una amiga mia?
jejeje, por cierto, si no se puede ver la foto... le pediré una foto a Juampa, a ver si la subo y la ves, en la foto que has colgao eres idéeeeeeeeeeeeeeentico.

----------


## Ming

Mayico, en tuenti no que no la veo :(

----------


## Mago Lawrence

jooo y ono tengo tuenti i no se veee

----------


## mayico

Ok pedire la foto y la pondre.

----------


## S. Alexander

> No puedo poner la foto pero S. Alexander es clavado a Harpo Marx. Pero seguiré intentándolo.
> 
> Edito: Conseguido, aquí lo tenéis.


Pues a mí Harpo Marx se me parece al mudo de Penn & Teller x'DD ¡¡Pero no hay ningún mago que sea como yo!! Muahahaha

----------


## Iban

Lo siento por Ezequiel, pero... ¡la culpa es de Magikko por haberme abierto los ojos!
:-D

Como dos gotas de agua...

----------


## oskiper

> Lo siento por Ezequiel, pero... ¡la culpa es de Magikko por haberme abierto los ojos!
> :-D
> 
> Como dos gotas de agua...



JAJAJAJAJAJAJA  :Rofl:

----------


## Iban

Yo no quiero decir nada, pero...

----------


## pableton

> Yo no quiero decir nada, pero...


 :302:  :302:  :302: 

Me gusta

----------


## Osk

> Ahí va uno OSK y ÁNGEL PARDO


Bueno, me doy un aire  :117:  :117:

----------


## Iban

> Bueno, me doy un aire


Pues yo más bien te diría que...

Ale, toma cera. : - )

----------


## Mago Lawrence

> Me gusta



esto se empieza a parecer al facebook eeh

----------


## Iban

Tenía uno pendiente...

¿Qué tal por Esperanza Sur?

Jujujujuju... Qué de juego da esto de los parecidos razonables...

----------


## S. Alexander

:O21:  Vaya por Dios, sí que se me parece xDDD

----------


## mayico

jejeje, bueno voy a ver si pongo una foto mia, lo que pasa es que mi cara es exclusiva, en el reparto de caras, llegué tarde y me lleve la que sobró. jejejeje
Voy a ver si sé subir una foto.

----------


## Iban

Mientras voy buscando el tuyo...

Pero no te pienses que tú te vas a librar, ¿eh?

----------


## Iban

Resulta más fácil encontrar el parecido entre las fotos, que entre las personas.

Si Michael Caine hubiese sido moreno...

Pero seguiré buscando.

----------


## Osk

> Pues yo más bien te diría que...
> 
> Ale, toma cera. : - )


JUAAAAAAASSSSSSSS

A ese me parezco más. Pero si somos clavaos!!!!. A ver si es que tengo un hermano desconocido por ahí. ¿Y de dónde dice que es este señor?

----------


## pableton

yo mismo
wolf2.jpeg

----------


## Tracer

no recuerdo haber visto este, pero vamos cada vez que veo a rubiales me acuerdo de Dexter....

----------


## S. Alexander

¡¡¡Es igualitoooooooooooooo!!! O.O

----------


## eidanyoson

Jaja, le daun aire  :302:

----------


## Mago Lawrence

mayico sigo esperando la foto de mi "doble"....  :P

----------


## Tracer



----------


## S. Alexander

x'DDDDDDDDDDD Tracer, te amo x'DDD

----------


## Ming

Jajajajjajajaj

Muy buena Tracer jajajajaj

 :Rofl:

----------


## Tracer

perdonad que me salgan tan grandes las fotos, es que no se como editarla

----------


## Ming

jajaja Buscando a Wally, eh  :302: 

PD. Esta mal hecho que lo acabo de ver y hacer deprisa, pero... me voy a BCN  :302: 
mmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------

